# Rock progresivo, la musica de los "raros"



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2016)

Pues que ya me toca enchufar por aqui un hilo.
Me he partido el pecho (en el buen sentido) con esos hilos de "cual es la mejor cancion de Iron Maiden", etc, etc, etc. Ostia, a mi me resulta casi imposible elegir "el mejor grupo de la historia, el mejor disco de la historia", y tal y tal.

Pero me apunto al juego y vengo a hablar de rock progresivo, eso que a mi me llega a hacer llorar de emocion en determinados momentos (desde hace un porron de años, muchos años) y vengo yo a traer la cancion de este genero que considero la mejor del siglo, perteneciente al mejor disco , al menos en este momento:

Happy Returns / Ascendant Here On... - YouTube

que puedo decir, la gallina de piel

el disco, evidentemente, una obra magna (fans de EDM salid por piernas que esto no es lo vuestro):







curiosamente un disco que se me paso en su momento pero que gracias al Be  Prog My Friend de este año, pude disfrutar casi en su totalidad.


Como premio de consolacion, añado una pieza de los años oscuros del prog, donde habia que rebuscar en las tiendas en ese cajon abandonado etiquetado como nuevas musicas-new age autenticas piezas que pegaran en el genero

Tiene narices pero ya no anda en youtube (supongo que lo escuchaban 4 freaks como yo) pero anda por ivoox, a partir del minuto 52 (aunque todo el disco es salvable)

Yonnondio (Peter Buffett) en Meditación y relajación en mp3(26/07 a las 23:57:38) 01:04:35 1353570 - iVoox

Y bueno, se agradeceran sorpresas y cosas raras


----------



## voxpopuli (6 Ago 2016)

Creo que abrí un hilo sobre música progresiva setentera hace tiempo. Busca ahí cosas.


El tema que has puesto pues que quieras que te diga, para gustos colores.


----------



## Van der Graaf (6 Ago 2016)

A Steven Wilson no lo conocía, estoy escuchando los primeros temas de ese disco y la verdad es que no me está convenciendo demasiado...

De grupos recientes de progresivo, podría destacar uno que me gusta bastante bastante, Diagonal:

[YOUTUBE]RbiZAin9Jbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alfie (6 Ago 2016)

La mejor banda con sonido clásico actualmente... desgraciadamente se acaba de disolver, tras este discazo, que incluye hasta homenajes a Iron Maiden o Deep Purple


BEARDFISH - Hold On - YouTube


----------



## Alierta (6 Ago 2016)

[Youtube]tYJC5tPy6ZU[/Youtube]


----------



## ironpipo (6 Ago 2016)

Lo mejor que ha hecho Steven Wilson han sido los trabajos con Porcupinne tree. El disco que comentáis al comienzo del hilo es de los suyos en solitario el mas similar a lo que era el sonido de la banda.
Para los no iniciados en ellos, os recomiendo empezar por el In absenta o el Deadwing


----------



## PiterWas (6 Ago 2016)

Hoy en día etiquetan música con el culo. Nadie sabe que esto o lo otro, excepto el heavy metal que siempre sonara igual de mierdoso. Por ejemplo,ahora llaman rock alternativo a cualquier chuminada mal echa. Por lo general disfrutan de música triste y empalagosa etiquetándola en cualquier genero. Yo no se a que llamaran rock progresivo, pero seguro que a cualquier chuminada. Antiguamente se sabia diferenciar géneros musicales, ahora es una locura, solo tienes que ponerte a escuchar un grupo en spotyfi y luego darle a similares, te salen cosa que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## elmegaduque (6 Ago 2016)

Indies, hipsters y gafapastas. La polémica - Tendencias.tv #718 - YouTube


----------



## Van der Graaf (6 Ago 2016)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Indies, hipsters y gafapastas. La polémica - Tendencias.tv #718 - YouTube



¿Qué tiene que ver esto con el rock progresivo? Al tontolaba que habla en el vídeo, seguro que le pones esto delante y ni le suena:







...normal por otra parte


----------



## alfie (6 Ago 2016)

El típico tontolaba que se ha dado cuenta a los 40 de la música mierda que escuchaba, y ahora quiere ir de "culto"


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2016)

Piterwas dijo:


> Hoy en día etiquetan música con el culo. Nadie sabe que esto o lo otro, excepto el heavy metal que siempre sonara igual de mierdoso. Por ejemplo,ahora llaman rock alternativo a cualquier chuminada mal echa. Por lo general disfrutan de música triste y empalagosa etiquetándola en cualquier genero. Yo no se a que llamaran rock progresivo, pero seguro que a cualquier chuminada. Antiguamente se sabia diferenciar géneros musicales, ahora es una locura, solo tienes que ponerte a escuchar un grupo en spotyfi y luego darle a similares, te salen cosa que no tiene nada que ver.




Es la pega del "etiquetado musical". En el caso del prog es "problematico". Las fronteras no estan muy definidas y actualmente se meten en la categoria un monton de cosas que estarian mas cerca del metal y sus nuevas tendencias. Y empieza el desmadre de nombres: mathcore, djent, mucho post-rock, etc, etc 




ironpipo dijo:


> Lo mejor que ha hecho Steven Wilson han sido los trabajos con Porcupinne tree. El disco que comentáis al comienzo del hilo es de los suyos en solitario el mas similar a lo que era el sonido de la banda.
> Para los no iniciados en ellos, os recomiendo empezar por el In absent*i*a o el Deadwing



La idea era meter algo actual y "asequible" porque hablar de los clasicos de siempre no tiene mucho sentido. Porcupine Tree lleva un porron de años y la obra de Wilson en solitario es mas novedosa.

Para el curioso, se pueden hacer busquedas por ahi y encontrar una coleccion de "samplers" (prog magazine compilations) que resulta muy enriquecedor para el que le guste el genero.

Por ejemplo, otro grupo "descubierto" en esos samplers mas cercano al prog que a "otros estilos" es Subsignal, tambien bastante asequible:

Subsignal - Finisterre - YouTube







Alierta dijo:


> [Youtube]tYJC5tPy6ZU[/Youtube]





Los vi an el Be Prog 2015, pero no recuerdo mucho. De hecho en ese Be Prog 2015 solo recuerdo bien los autenticamente progresivos (Riverside) o sinfonicos (Camel); el resto me dejo relativamente indiferente.

Este estilo esta bien para un ratito pero acostumbra a ser muy cargante si te pasas demasiado tiempo porque muchos grupos enmascaran "creatividad musical" tras autenticos "muros sonoros" a base de distorsion, arpegios, delays a tope y densas reverbs pero poquito mas(si lo sabre yo).
Y actualmente son mayoritarios en la escena. El listado podria ser interminable.


En el extremo opuesto, poquitos instrumentos, sonido claro y limpio pero una complejidad compositiva simplemente brutal la encontramos aqui:

Dead Can Dance - 'Anabasis' - YouTube


pero ya juegan en otra liga


----------



## alfie (6 Ago 2016)

Ihsahan tiene ramalazos claros a lo Porcupine Tree (de hecho creo que Wilson Contribuye en algún disco)

Sin parecerme la octava maravilla me gustan bastante, al menos es un tipo genuino


Ihsahn - The Barren Lands [720p] - YouTube


----------



## wopa (6 Ago 2016)

Mierda electrónica con una SoundBlaster. Sintetizadores violineros, voz de progre metafísico... basura para maricas, "sensibles" y degenerados.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2016)

wopa dijo:


> Mierda electrónica con una SoundBlaster. Sintetizadores violineros, voz de progre metafísico... basura para maricas, "sensibles" y degenerados.




Es que donde esté el sonido de zambomba que haces cuando te la pelas,
que se quite todo lo demás.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2016)

Van der Graaf dijo:


> A Steven Wilson no lo conocía, estoy escuchando los primeros temas de ese disco y la verdad es que no me está convenciendo demasiado...
> 
> De grupos recientes de progresivo, podría destacar uno que me gusta bastante bastante, Diagonal:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RbiZAin9Jbg[/YOUTUBE]



No los conocia
Protoprog setentero a tope (hasta la estetica que visten es retro). Mola

---------- Post added 06-ago-2016 at 22:16 ----------




alfie dijo:


> Ihsahan tiene ramalazos claros a lo Porcupine Tree (de hecho creo que Wilson Contribuye en algún disco)
> 
> Sin parecerme la octava maravilla me gustan bastante, al menos es un tipo genuino
> 
> ...




No suenan mal, es cierto pero es que hay tanto "exceso de oferta" que apenas da tiempo. Solo a base de "clones" de Tool puedes tirarte horas descubriendo cosas muy interesantes.

Y que youtube te sugiera cosas no esta nada mal. Hay mogollon de prog instrumental bastante decente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lWdkX5ckU4

Polyphia | Euphoria (Official Music Video) - YouTube

estos son unas malas bestias

Chris Letchford & Travis LeVrier


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Ago 2016)

TesseracT-Tourniquet from Polaris - YouTube

TesseracT - Survival (Official) - YouTube

Descending


----------



## calzonazos (6 Ago 2016)

Pink floyd manda hijosdeputa


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> La mejor banda con sonido clásico actualmente... desgraciadamente se acaba de disolver, tras este discazo, que incluye hasta homenajes a Iron Maiden o Deep Purple
> 
> 
> BEARDFISH - Hold On - YouTube



Suena de putísima madre, se nota que comparten estilo con Extremoduro.


----------



## alfie (6 Ago 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Solo a base de "clones" de Tool puedes tirarte horas descubriendo cosas muy interesantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> oye el disco entero, ya verás que paliza le da a Extremo



Bueno, eso no es nada difícil, en el plano musical. El punto fuerte de Extremo son algunas letras y el nicho que ocupó (ocupa) en el panorama musical español.

Le echo un vistazo al disco


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> otroyomismo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Solo a base de "clones" de Tool puedes tirarte horas descubriendo cosas muy interesantes.
> ...


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2016)

LoveInjection dijo:


> Mis favoritos son (¡escuchadlos, hdp!):
> 
> Enchant - Blink of an Eye (Mi debilidad en este género. Sonido característico; crean una atmósfera inconfundible. Guitarras y voz a buen nivel. Una pena que no fueran más reconocidos)
> 
> ...





A Conception los descubri siguiendo hacia atras a Roy Khan desde Kamelot.

Ex-miembros de Sieges Even forman Subsignal (los he nombrado antes)

Si hablamos de It Bites, ya entramos en todo el neoprog de los 80-90: Pallas, Twelfh Night, IQ, The Enid, etc, etc (todos a la sombra de Marillion ).

Si hablamos de Enchant, ya nos toca Cairo, Shadow Gallery, Everon, Masterplan, Ark, 

bufff, 

es un no parar

(Hablar de Rush, es como hablar de Yes, ELP, Tull, Floyd, Camel, innecesario a estas alturas)


----------



## alfie (6 Ago 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alfie dijo:
> 
> 
> > quizas te refieres a Soen
> ...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2016)

El Rock progresivo es una caca, lo mejor que tiene el nombre que parece como algo con misterio y fundamento.


----------



## capas (7 Ago 2016)

No quisiera pues dejarnos un clásico

[youtube]OQfjIw3mivc[/youtube]


----------



## iorveth (7 Ago 2016)

Piterwas dijo:


> excepto el heavy metal que siempre sonara igual de mierdoso



Tu si que eres un mierdoso.


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2016)

Gol de señor!!:

[youtube]y5jNOCZrArM[/youtube]

[youtube]-Jh49xDNbCg[/youtube]

Un regalo (de las que ponen piel de gallina, en este directo salen muy jóvenes)
[youtube]BsOapwANiU4[/youtube]


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ago 2016)

Eso escucha mi hermano.

Yo es que no trago ningun tipo de musica rock chavales, aunque tenga infulas sinfonico-instrumentales como el Rock progresivo.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Ago 2016)

Voy a dejar enlaces a las que yo considero las mejores canciones de Rock Progresivo:


*King Crimson - Lizard*

King Crimson - Prince Rupert Awakes (Lizard) - YouTube


*King Crimson - Islands*

King Crimson - Islands - YouTube


*Jethro Tull - A Passion Play*

Jethro Tull - A Passion Play (1973) [Full Album] (HD 1080p) - YouTube


*Yes - And You and I*

Yes - And You And I - YouTube


*Genesis - Supper's Ready*

Genesis - Supper's Ready [Full Song] - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ago 2016)

cosillas, cosillas que suenan bien y no son "los de siempre"

04 Throw Them To The Sky.wmv - YouTube

Haken - Insomnia - YouTube


----------



## John Connor (7 Ago 2016)

Joder, con la buena pinta que tenía el hilo con Steve Wilson, que no lo conocía, ya han tenido que venir los enteraos del jebi progresivo a poner sus putas canciones con los cantantes que curran en fábricas de vasos y copas, para ver si el vidrio aguanta sus chillidos, o música del año 2 antes de Cristo.

Venga, poned una de Dream Theater también, que se os ha olvidado.

Gracias al creador del hilo, no conocía a ese tio, mola un montón.


----------



## alfie (7 Ago 2016)

en estos foros a parte de lloriquear por los rincones ¿tenéis algo que aportar?

dejo algunas novedades del último año en materia de prog


Jono El Grande - Bach´s Beach - YouTube


Panzerballett - Typewriter II - YouTube


Ozric Tentacles - Technicians of the Sacred (2015, Full Album) - YouTube

Rêve Général - Vodka Express, Rock In Opposition festival 2015, 19/09/2015 (9/9) - YouTube







T.R.A.M. - Seven Ways Till Sunday - YouTube

Stimpy Lockjaw - Asteroids - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ago 2016)

John Connor dijo:


> Joder, con la buena pinta que tenía el hilo con Steve Wilson, que no lo conocía, ya han tenido que venir los enteraos del jebi progresivo a poner sus putas canciones con los cantantes que curran en fábricas de vasos y copas, para ver si el vidrio aguanta sus chillidos, o música del año 2 antes de Cristo.
> 
> Venga, poned una de Dream Theater también, que se os ha olvidado.
> 
> Gracias al creador del hilo, no conocía a ese tio, mola un montón.




Escuchate entero el "Hand Not... " de Wilson porque es realmente de lo mejor que se puede escuchar hoy dia. 

Steven Wilson - Routine - YouTube

Steven Wilson - Hand Cannot Erase - YouTube

Steven Wilson - Perfect Life - YouTube

La primera audicion, bien, vale, pero poco a poco ..........

---------- Post added 07-ago-2016 at 15:44 ----------




alfie dijo:


> en estos foros a parte de lloriquear por los rincones ¿tenéis algo que aportar?
> 
> dejo algunas novedades del último año en materia de prog
> 
> ...




Los Tentacles son de escucha obligada. 
Y gracias por aportar el restO (a los Jono ya los conocia).

---------- Post added 07-ago-2016 at 15:53 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Gol de señor!!:
> 
> [youtube]y5jNOCZrArM[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Kansas , tambien, chapeau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOVxNppbvBc

Un pequeño regalo que a muchos se les habra pasado:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAZlQAf3pA


Porque el TEMA PROG por excelencia ha sido, es y sera, siempre, STARLESS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS0o4nD3QFs

o cualquiera de sus "desviaciones"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxYaOCn-93w

lagrimones siempre que lo escucho


----------



## alfie (7 Ago 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y gracias por aportar el restO (a los Jono ya los conocia).
> 
> 
> a mi los Jono no me convencían mucho hasta este último disco que es buenísimo (hay mejores canciones en el disco)
> ...


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> otroyomismo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y gracias por aportar el restO (a los Jono ya los conocia).
> ...


----------



## capas (7 Ago 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Gol de señor!!:
> 
> Un regalo (de las que ponen piel de gallina, en este directo salen muy jóvenes)
> [youtube]BsOapwANiU4[/youtube]



No veo a Rich Williams, ¿no estaba desde el principo con Kansas?


----------



## Suprimo (7 Ago 2016)

Sin duda estamos ante la segunde época dorada del rock progresivo:

[youtube]YGFxftLrPeA[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (7 Ago 2016)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sin duda estamos ante la segunde época dorada del rock progresivo:
> 
> [youtube]YGFxftLrPeA[/youtube]



Olvidé comentar ese

te secundo el comentario


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> Olvidé comentar ese
> 
> te secundo el comentario




ello: volver a escuchar mellotrones y hammonds, bufff


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2016)

capas dijo:


> No veo a Rich Williams, ¿no estaba desde el principo con Kansas?



No te sabría decir por qué, lo único que ese concierto es supuestamente de 1974


Edito, nada es lo único que te sabría decir


----------



## eltonelero (7 Ago 2016)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Indies, hipsters y gafapastas. La polémica - Tendencias.tv #718 - YouTube



Todo el tocho que suelta se pierde como ruido de fodo al ver esa calva de PCM. 

La entrevistadora seguro que esta pensando que coñazo de PCM, si fuera un RSFM (rubito summer frentemono) todo lo que dice seria lo mas interesante del mundo.


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (10 Ago 2016)

5 páginas de un hilo de rock progresivo pero nadie y digo NADIE ha mencionado a *Gentle Giant*.

Gentle Giant • Gentle Giant [1970] [FULL ALBUM]

Gentle Giant - Acquiring the Taste (Full Album)

Gentle Giant - Octopus (Full Album)

Gentle Giant - The Power and the Glory (full album)

Me estoy dejando algunos discos del grupo pero no quiero agotar al personal. Luego otros grupos como han mencionado por aquí como son EL&P, Yes, Camel, etc. son también canela en rama. El "metal progresivo" es para darle de comer aparte.


----------



## alfie (11 Ago 2016)

WOBBLER - La Bealtaine - YouTube

Un disco muy bueno, para seguidores de Yes, Gentle Giant


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (11 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> WOBBLER - La Bealtaine - YouTube
> 
> Un disco muy bueno, para seguidores de Yes, Gentle Giant



En esa canción veo que:

55% suena a Gentle Giant.
30% suena a Yes.
15% no sé que es.

Suena bien.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 02:50 ----------

Esta canción me parece totalmente mágica y con gran complejidad que la desmarca incluso de otros grupos de rock progresivo. Escucha cada sonido, cada ritmo, etc.
¿Acojona, eh?

GENTLE GIANT - Experience


----------



## alfie (11 Ago 2016)

15% no sé que es.

no se si crosby still and nash o algo así

el disco cuanto mas lo oigas más te va a gustar, hazme caso.. en un principio no suena impactante

Sí, ese tema es el mejor del disco, experience


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (11 Ago 2016)

Tomo nota. Este hilo podría convertirse en una recomendación de discos favoritos de rock progresivo.


----------



## alfie (11 Ago 2016)

¿este lo conoces?

CATHEDRAL - Stained Glass Stories [full album] - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (11 Ago 2016)

alfie dijo:


> ¿este lo conoces?
> 
> CATHEDRAL - Stained Glass Stories [full album] - YouTube



No, la verdad. Mañana le echaré un ojo a ver qué tal.


----------



## John Lennon (11 Ago 2016)

Este hilo sin triana no vale una mierda.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Ago 2016)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Voy a dejar enlaces a las que yo considero las mejores canciones de Rock Progresivo:
> 
> 
> *King Crimson - Lizard*
> ...



Iba a decir que éste era el único mensaje bueno del hilo



John Connor dijo:


> Joder, con la buena pinta que tenía el hilo con Steve Wilson, que no lo conocía, ya han tenido que venir los enteraos del jebi progresivo a poner sus putas canciones con los cantantes que curran en fábricas de vasos y copas, para ver si el vidrio aguanta sus chillidos, o música del año 2 antes de Cristo.
> 
> Venga, poned una de Dream Theater también, que se os ha olvidado.
> 
> Gracias al creador del hilo, no conocía a ese tio, mola un montón.



Pero luego he leido este :XX:



eltonelero dijo:


> Todo el tocho que suelta se pierde como ruido de fodo al ver esa calva de PCM.
> 
> La entrevistadora seguro que esta pensando que coñazo de PCM, si fuera un RSFM (rubito summer frentemono) todo lo que dice seria lo mas interesante del mundo.



¿Significado de las siglas?

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 09:05 ----------

Vale, debe de ser PUTO CALVO de MIERDA

A ver, es que esa pinta de bartolo, calvo, gafas, barba con canas y vestido como si fuera un divorciao-deshauciao que vive en ca' la mama

no me jodas, no me jodas


----------



## alfie (11 Ago 2016)

otra banda loca con influencias de G Giant


Miriodor - Igor, l'ours a moto (Igor, the motorbike bear) - YouTube

01 - Envoutement - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Ago 2016)

pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> 5 páginas de un hilo de rock progresivo pero nadie y digo NADIE ha mencionado a *Gentle Giant*.
> 
> Gentle Giant • Gentle Giant [1970] [FULL ALBUM]
> 
> ...




aun hay esperanza en el mundo 

Just the same (by Gentle Giant) - A cover by students at Eskilstuna Musikskola (Sweden) - YouTube

aunque el tema que mas me ha fascinado de GG es este:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6WSLG5r-wE

Y una sugerencia (teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de sonido GG):


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iL7i5VCnkc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE8Dv3i5-lM

salvando distancias: son basicamente instrumentales pero con un sonido prog-folk muy caracteristico

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 16:20 ----------

Yo intento no hablar de los clasicos porque doy por sentado que cualquier seguidor del genero los conocera, por lo que intento enlazar cosas que a priori creo que son desconocidas. No me imagino a un fan punkarra viniendo aqui a ver que tal suenan los Yes.

Y gente que le va el genero hay unos cuantos por aqui (mucha firma con significado prog, hace un momento he visto la portada del Fear ... de Porcupine Tree como firma)

Asi que mas cosillas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bqAwy7WSXk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtaStl4Vof8

en serio, dedicadle la horita que requiere la escucha completa del disco

(y que conste, me fascina el prog/sinfonic/gothic metal, asi que abro hilo)

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 16:37 ----------

joder con los estudiantes de la escuela esta, Eskilstuna Musikskola:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpJUObFpVwI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0-nobHcsGg

aqui en Ejpaña no tenemos nada asin, no?

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 16:45 ----------

coño, siguen vivos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGe1dBoF2Gw

(aunque cuidadin,a veces son absolutamente deathmetaleros)

y jugando a "encadenar musicos":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6nJmf7kHy8

Progresive-jazz-metal. Desgraciadamente solo tienen un disco

Pues me he colado, tienen dos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BjtuqiMqZI

a buscarlo ya


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (11 Ago 2016)

Este disco es bastante agradable de escuchar para un fan del rock progresivo con influencias de grupos como Gentle Giant, entre otros.

Beardfish - Sleeping in Traffic: Pt. 1 [FULL ALBUM - progressive rock]


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Ago 2016)

Un set acustico maravilloso, son mas o menos 5 videos, aqui uno:

Stream of Passion - My leader (Live acoustic version) - YouTube

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 17:39 ----------

Marcela antes de ponerse tocinilla. Ojito con la hermana pequeña y con la guitarrista (que cabron joputa afortunado el Anthony Lucassen)

Stream Of Passion - Computer Eyes Live HD - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Ago 2016)

queria olvidarme de los clasicos, peeeeroooo hay clasicos no tan conocidos

Colosseum - Take Me Back To Doomsday [1970] - YouTube

Colosseum - The Machine Demands A Sacrifice [1970] - YouTube

soft machine Tale of Taliesin - YouTube

soft machine Tale of Taliesin - YouTube

Atomic Rooster- Breakthrough - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T71MlJEG9RA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N19Xl1KFXEg


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Ago 2016)

Los japos piden sitio:

Highbrow - Motoi Sakuraba Live Concert - YouTube

este señor de arriba antes de dedicarse a las OST de juegos nipones fundo este grupo:

Deja Vu - Baroque in the Future - YouTube


este no lo conocera casi nadie por su nombre pero si hablamos de algunas series de anime la cosa cambia. 

Avalon Log OFF GHOST IN THE SHELL OP Kenji Kawai - YouTube

aunque lo anterior tiene trampa. No es de la OST de GiTS

Y bueno, Japon tambien tiene sus Camel:

BELLAPHON 1987 mistral - YouTube


Otro dia hablaremos de grupos de chortinas a lo ELP


----------



## alfie (16 Ago 2016)

National Health - Tenemos Roads - YouTube


----------



## Ludlow (17 Ago 2016)

Contribuyo con tres grandes e ilustres clásicos, no nombrados hasta ahora.

Eno: Another green world

Brian Eno-Another Green World(Full album) - YouTube


Gong: Gong is one and one is you

Gong - You (1974) - YouTube


Tangerine Dream: Phaedra

Tangerine Dream - Phaedra [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Ago 2016)

Genesis - Twilight Alehouse (B-Side to " I Know What I Like") - YouTube

canelita


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Ago 2016)

Motorpsycho - Wishing Well - YouTube

Panic Room - Searching - YouTube

XII ALFONSO - CHARLES DARWIN : Earliest Recollections - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Sep 2016)

subamoslo un poquito con un clasico:

Transatlantic -The Return of The Giant Hogweed ft. Steve Hackett(Live from High Voltage Festival) - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 16:56 ----------

Y añadamos alguna cosilla nueva

Lalle Larsson's Weaveword - Demon Kiss - YouTube


----------



## alfie (18 Sep 2016)

un disco "comercial" y agradable para todos los públicos


Syd Arthur - "Edge Of The Earth" (Official Video) - YouTube

Syd Arthur - On An On (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Sep 2016)

alfie dijo:


> un disco "comercial" y agradable para todos los públicos
> 
> 
> Syd Arthur - "Edge Of The Earth" (Official Video) - YouTube
> ...




Bien. Muy Canterbury scene


----------



## alcorconita (18 Sep 2016)

Soul Progresivo..

Edwin Starr - Contact (20th Century Fox Records 1978) - YouTube

THE CHI-LITES - Too Good To Be Forgotten ( 1974 ) - YouTube

Un clásico de lo que antes se entendía por progresivo..

Yardbirds - For Your Love - YouTube


----------



## alfie (19 Sep 2016)

Las influencias del Canterbury las he leido por ahí, aunque no acabo de ver tantas...

otra banda que escuché ateayer que pinta bien, a las que también adjudican influencias de Canterbury, a mi me suena a neo-prog algo cerebral, con otras influencias

Sanguine Hum - Now We Have Light - Chat Show - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (19 Sep 2016)

Vamos a poner un poquito de buena música del flautista rockero y su banda (si sus fans incondicionales me permiten tal aseveración), de las más longevas de la historia del rock.

Jethro Tull - Heavy Horses (Full Album)


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Sep 2016)

pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> Vamos a poner un poquito de buena música del flautista rockero y su banda (si sus fans incondicionales me permiten tal aseveración), de las más longevas de la historia del rock.
> 
> Jethro Tull - Heavy Horses (Full Album)



De los mas infravalorados de Tull, pero de los mejores.




Y entre tropecientosmil guitar-heros disponibles, siempre se cuela alguno "un pelin" por encima del resto:

Marco Sfogli - 'Heartburn' at Jamtrackcentral.com - YouTube

es el guitarrista de James Labrie (DT)


Aqui ya son todos unas malas bestias

Lalle Larsson's Weaveword - Demon Kiss - YouTube


Para aquellos a los que les gusta jugar al juego de Six Degrees oF separation, Lalle Larsson es el teclista de Karmakanic

KARMAKANIC - God the universe and everything else no one really cares about, Pt. I (Lyric Video) - YouTube

a su vez, proyecto paralelo de Jonas Reingold, bajista de The Flower Kings

THE FLOWER KINGS - Desolation Road (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube

Al final todo queda en familia.

Y joder, Stolt cada dia suena mas a Wetton, aunque mas agudo


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (22 Sep 2016)

Como no encontraba el hilo de metal progresivo y tenía dudas sobre el género musical (rock progresivo o metal progresivo) de este disco, lo coloco por aquí.
Para todos aquellos fans de la aventura musical prog-metalera.

Sublime.

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence 2002 [Full Double Album]


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Oct 2016)

descubierto en un cd sampler recopilatorio, simplemente espectacular

Chimp Spanner - instrumental / math / progressive metal - YouTube


este ya es conocido:

1 HOUR INSTRUMENTAL EPIC-SYMPHONIC MUSIC by TUOMAS HOLOPAINEN - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Oct 2016)

Y no hay hilo de covers, pero ostiaputa, que lagrimones de emocion

Anathema - The Beginning And The End (Fleesh Version) - YouTube


Marillion - Seasons End (Fleesh Version) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (4 Oct 2016)

tiene buena pinta (Levin, Mineman, Ruddes)

Lv- Mn- Rud - Riff Splat - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (7 Oct 2016)

Reflote con un discazo de Jethro Tull.

Jethro Tull - Stand Up - Album (1969)


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Oct 2016)

Subo el rock andaluz que para mi siempre ha sido prog (a ver cuantas ostias me caen)

"Momentos" Pepe Roca - Alameda - Tributo Rock Andaluz - YouTube


----------



## mecaweto (8 Oct 2016)

Vamos allá, pedazo disco:

[YOUTUBE]HfUKgqEJMq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Oct 2016)

volvamos al neoprog:

Pendragon - Excalibur (Live 2006) (Promo Only) - YouTube

Pendragon - Fly High Fall Far (Live 2006) (Promo Only) - YouTube

First New Day by Twelfth Night - YouTube

GALAHAD-"Sleepers" - YouTube

COLLAGE-"Moonshine" - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABoKXcGXIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qd79_ORmx4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gay3iVbqWcQ


----------



## alfie (9 Oct 2016)

Estoy oyendo el últimpo de Opeth

Opeth - Spring MCMLXXIV - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Oct 2016)

en breve,

RIVERSIDE - Where The River Flows (Album Track) - YouTube

suena muy "berlin-school/ambient"

Para los que no los conozcan su sonido mas caracteristico es realmente este:

Riverside - The Curtain Falls Reality Dream live HD 1080p - YouTube - YouTube

Riverside - Saturate Me (Live 2015) - YouTube


Aunque el guitarra de estos videos esta RIP. Muerto con 40 tacos este año. :-(
Parece que no lo han substituido.


----------



## hunter_pro (12 Oct 2016)

Distorsion (Civilizate) - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Oct 2016)

mas covers

Pat Mastelotto & Victor Sågfors Band - King Crimson Red (cover) - YouTube

The Less Said - Three of a Perfect Pair (King Crimson cover) - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (22 Oct 2016)

Con toque folk, 2 primeros muy grandes trabajos, poco conocidos (yo lo hice gracias al foro)

[youtube]a2a82rRkxRE[/youtube]

(scat desde 5:30 me encanta)
[youtube]Nmgv05fIbGE[/youtube]

Y la más famosa (mucho más folk) y muy versioneada, 

[youtube]c8bc3kQF040[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (22 Oct 2016)

El último que ha sacado mejor

Ángel Ontalva Mundo Flotante - Leilya - YouTube

Un poco de chamber-prog crimsoniano, franchutes, un poco enfermos

Sotos - Malstrøm, Pt. 3 - YouTube


Sotos - Platypus - 04. Malstrom Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Oct 2016)

El progresivo que no es progresivo pero quiere serlo, o lo mas parecido a Dead Can Dance, sin serlo:

en resumen, pop preciosista y molon:

Bel Canto - A Shoulder to the Wheel (Original Video) - YouTube

Bel Canto - The suffering - YouTube

Bel Canto - Spiderdust - YouTube

Anneli sigue flipandome:

Ocean's Organ - Anneli Drecker - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Oct 2016)

Una banda de sonido Zeuhl cuya voz me recuerda a Dead can dance


Ga'an - Call Of The Black Equus (Original) - YouTube


----------



## Menstruator (29 Oct 2016)

¿Por qué nunca nadie habla de Faith No More cuando se habla de rock progresivo?


----------



## alfie (29 Oct 2016)

un pasote de banda española/alemana, el tío entona a veces como el de Faith No More, 

Architecture Of The Absurd - Paris Ragtime (Live!) - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (12 Nov 2016)

Qué placer me da escuchar este disco esencial del rock progresivo, es sublime en sus extremos :Aplauso:

Yes - Fragile (1972) full album

Tomad nota, hijos de puta.
Tomad nota :


----------



## alfie (21 Nov 2016)

un disco nuevo "metalero" de unos músicos que me encantan... 

Dysrhythmia - The Veil of Control (2016) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (4 Dic 2016)

Tres escuchas y tiene pinta de discazo.. Imaginemos que a Steve Vai le hubiera dado por el prog complejo y la "música de cámara", a eso se aproxima este disco de Keneally, scambot 2

Mike Keneally Creating Music for "Scambot 2": Episode 1 - YouTube


Inca Roads (Frank Zappa Cover) on acoustic - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2016)

Clásicos patrios

Crack
[youtube]aD7gEAwZ7VI[/youtube]

Imán Califato Independiente
[youtube]cs2BAbsZ9nY[/youtube]

Máquina!
[youtube]1yng581COUU[/youtube]

Medina Azahara
[youtube]awzJrcg2R5E[/youtube]


----------



## worthy (17 Dic 2016)

King Crimson - Starless - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (7 Ene 2017)

Empezamos el año...

Sigo mi incursión en el progresivo, a ver que les parecen estas aportaciones

Jane (grupo aleman de los 70) (a los 5 segundos ya me parece buena la canción )): 
[youtube]P5Np-PWFWDA[/youtube]

Aquí el concierto completo de la banda
[youtube]8TsBS3hswXc[/youtube]

Otra maravilla, también Alemanes-ingleses:

[youtube]7bf0x9fOULs[/youtube]

Primer trabajo en solitario de Hackett (ex-Genesis)
[youtube]PLB452676D14C1E048[/youtube]


----------



## Antiusura (8 Ene 2017)

No habéis escuchado algo de Neal Morse??. Para mi ,el mejor autor de progresivo que hay en estos momentos.


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (8 Ene 2017)

Antiusura dijo:


> No habéis escuchado algo de Neal Morse??. Para mi ,el mejor autor de progresivo que hay en estos momentos.



¿Qué disco de Neal Morse nos recomiendas en especial?


----------



## Antiusura (8 Ene 2017)

pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> ¿Qué disco de Neal Morse nos recomiendas en especial?



Bueno, es difícil porque me gusta mucho su trabajo. En solitario recomiendo, One, Sola scriptura y Testimoni. Como componente del grupo Transanlantic, que tuve el placer de ver en directo en Barcelona, sin duda The Whirlwind. Ahora con el grupo Neal Morse Band , estrena The similitude of a dream, que me parece un buen trabajo. También tiene discos con Flying Colors y Spocks Beard. 




pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> ¿Qué disco de Neal Morse nos recomiendas en especial?




Enviado desde mi 2014811 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (23 Ene 2017)

Esta mierda es buena.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFXfQC6lTPc


----------



## alfie (24 Ene 2017)

pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> Esta mierda es buena.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFXfQC6lTPc




No me entró este grupo, tendre que darle otra oportunidad, creo que es su disco mejor valorado

A.C.T. - Last Epic (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2017)

Voy poco a poco escuchando cosas nuevas (nuevas para mi claro)

Se dice que es de los primeros trabajos del rock progresivo

The moody blues - Days of Future Passed
[youtube]2y_9hwW1eV0[/youtube]

Y ésto no es rock progresivo, pop progresivo? quizás

[youtube]k2mt7_Xe7Lg[/youtube]

Su famosa canción (de anuncios de colonias xd)
[youtube]yCA0sK06IdA[/youtube]


----------



## @@strom (29 Ene 2017)

Steven Wilson - Pariah (Work in progress studio clip) - YouTube

Como viene lo nuevo de steven. Este tio es un auténtico genio.


----------



## Malthus (29 Ene 2017)

Dream Theater - A change Of Seasons (Live 2000) [HQ] - YouTube

De nada...

Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## joe the lion (29 Ene 2017)

Genesis - Afterglow (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Malthus (29 Ene 2017)

Enviado desde Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-ene-2017 at 22:36 ----------

Opeth - Eternal Rains Will Come (Lyrics/Subtitulos EspaÃ±ol) - YouTube

Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## Antiusura (30 Ene 2017)

Liquid Tension Experiment - "Paradigm Shift" - Live 2008 *HD 1080p* - YouTube


----------



## danielo3d (30 Ene 2017)

Gracias por las aportaciones, algunos grupos no los conocia, mañana voy a tener un dia repleto de escuchas.

Como veo que aun no han salido Eloy, dejo esto aqui:

Buscad la version del directo Reincarnation on stage de este tema. Suena casi mejor que la de estudio.
ELOY 2009 - Age of Insanity (HQ) - Song 3 of 7 - YouTube

Eloy - Poseidon's Creation - YouTube

Eloy Time To Turn - YouTube


----------



## alfie (31 Ene 2017)

ha fallecido John Wetton


King Crimson - Larks' Tongues in Aspic - YouTube









Melody Nightwatch - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (1 Feb 2017)

alfie dijo:


> ha fallecido John Wetton



DEP

[youtube]QajWHTroRsc[/youtube]


----------



## Antiusura (1 Feb 2017)

DEP el hombre


----------



## p_pin (4 Feb 2017)

Un par de cosillas interesantes

Fruupp
Fruupp - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

[youtube]PfL8vABvmlc[/youtube]

Anthony Philips (Miembro fundador de Génesis)
Anthony Phillips - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

[youtube]EffLIs0PpKU[/youtube]


----------



## p_pin (17 Feb 2017)

Más cosas

Album Chicago II de la banda *Chicago* (este album lo ha remezclado recientemente Steve wilson)
El album más progresivo de la banda de jazz-rock (más tarde rock-melódico)
No está completo por youtube, pero se puede encontrar por la www.
En este album rock+jazz+clásica

A destacar (en mi opinión la calidad, gran garra y energía que tenía Terry kath)

_*Make me smyle*_
[youtube]Btq4MnwvQgM[/youtube]

*25 or 6 to 4* (en mi opinión de esas grandes canciones del rock)
[youtube]7uAUoz7jimg[/youtube]

Chicago (album - Wikipedia)
Listado de canciones en youtube (falta algunas que han sido eliminadas)
Chicago (2) / Chicago (1970) - YouTube


----------



## Suprimo (18 Feb 2017)

[youtube]FRH9ADDqLIM[/youtube]
Nuevo disco de los Soen, aunque viendo que aquí os hinchaís a poner grabaciones de hace casi 50 años::


----------



## p_pin (18 Feb 2017)

Hocus pocus (locus? jaja)
[youtube]g4ouPGGLI6Q[/youtube]


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Feb 2017)

"sludge andalu" o Triana meets Tool

Toundra y Niño de Elche (exquirla)- La canción de amor de San Sebastián - YouTube

joder, el Niño de Elche tiene un aire a Paquirrin que tira de espaldas


----------



## Smokey (20 Feb 2017)

*Go insane*

Go Insane - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (24 Feb 2017)

Smokey dijo:


> Go Insane - YouTube



[YouTube]0QOz8we4YfA[/YouTube]


----------



## chaber (24 Feb 2017)

worthy dijo:


> King Crimson - Starless - YouTube



Joder qué maravilla, es increíble que sea un directo, suenan mejor que muchos grupos en estudio. Jakko Jakszyk tiene una voz espectacular.


----------



## astroman (24 Feb 2017)

Piterwas dijo:


> Hoy en día etiquetan música con el culo. Nadie sabe que esto o lo otro, excepto el heavy metal que siempre sonara igual de mierdoso. Por ejemplo,ahora llaman rock alternativo a cualquier chuminada mal echa. Por lo general disfrutan de música triste y empalagosa etiquetándola en cualquier genero. Yo no se a que llamaran rock progresivo, pero seguro que a cualquier chuminada. Antiguamente se sabia diferenciar géneros musicales, ahora es una locura, solo tienes que ponerte a escuchar un grupo en spotyfi y luego darle a similares, te salen cosa que no tiene nada que ver.



no se que escucharas tu pero ya les gustaria a muchos sonar tan mierdosamente como los judas,maiden,ufo,sabbath,hellowen,dio,megadeth y todos los calsicos del metal.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Feb 2017)

anunciando novedades

en abril

Ayreon - Everybody Dies (Official Lyric Video) The Source 2017 - YouTube

y el nuevo de Wilson aun no tiene fecha

Steven Wilson - To The Bone (Work in progress studio clip) - YouTube

Steven Wilson - Pariah (Work in progress studio clip) - YouTube

pero la espera por volver a escuchar a esta chica merecera la pena

Steven Wilson - Routine ( Ninet Tayeb Solo Vocal Version ) ( HQ ) - YouTube

ninet tayeb- Ancestral - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Abr 2017)

me ha entrado morriña 

Camel - Coming of Age (Live) - YouTube


Camel - "Hopeless Anger" | Emiliano Zapata - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (13 May 2017)

Hace tiempo que no ponía nada, os traigo dos regalazos, espero os gusten;

*Fruupp* - Album: Modern Masquerades
Participa Ian MacDonald, que fuera saxofonista de King Crimson

No es fácil encontrar todas las canciones, yo lo hice por la www
Pongo esta a modo de muestra:

[youtube]gonAkE59i-4[/youtube]

Ya puse de Fruupp otro album unas páginas atrás, tienen además otros 2 trabajos más que aun no escuché

------------------------------

Y ésto?
que puta locura es ésto?
No sé como fui a dar a esta página, y conseguí escucharlo... sonido mucho más americano, jazz
*Light Year*
Rockliquias: LIGHT YEAR - Reveal the Fantastic (1974) (colaboración J.J. Iglesias)

[youtube]u4R6ANMEJN8[/youtube]


----------



## Bremen (13 May 2017)

no sé si habrá salido pero os recomiendo el canal de *emBLICko* en youtube, tira de cosas muy minoritarias pero muchas veces uno encuentra auténticas joyas de las que apenas hay referencias en Internec:

emBLICko - YouTube




y tiro de tópicos pero me apasionan los Caravan

Caravan - The Show Of Our Lives - YouTube


----------



## alfie (13 May 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Y ésto?
> que puta locura es ésto?
> 
> 
> Que raro que no sea más conocido, la primera vez que lo oigo, me recuerda a bandas europeas de los 70 estilo zeuhl o canterbury, pero eso suena más "hard-rock"


----------



## Mort Cinder (13 May 2017)

Krautrock
JOY UNLIMITED Reflections 08 Silently Sung - YouTube

Por cierto, que esos lagrimones, esa morriña a la que os referís hablando del "prog rock" ... no es la música en sí, amigos, es nuestra juventú, que se esfumó para no volver, son esos polvorones con aquella novia guapísima, a la que embestíamos al son de Mike Oldfield, de Alan Parson's Project, de King Crimson y su Starless ... a la que, con Ummagumma al fondo, le acariciábamos o hasta le chupábamos el chumino -bien lubricado entonces, por cierto- afanándonos para sincronizar sus gemidos con el cantante, para que se corriera, para que se le escapase a ella el alarido final en el momento justo en que Roger Waters soltase el grito del hacha, el grito ése tras el suspiro de "careful with that axe Eugene ...".

Lo demás, afirmo, son mariconadas.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (13 May 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues que ya me toca enchufar por aqui un hilo.
> Me he partido el pecho (en el buen sentido) con esos hilos de "cual es la mejor cancion de Iron Maiden", etc, etc, etc. Ostia, a mi me resulta casi imposible elegir "el mejor grupo de la historia, el mejor disco de la historia", y tal y tal.
> 
> Pero me apunto al juego y vengo a hablar de rock progresivo, eso que a mi me llega a hacer llorar de emocion en determinados momentos (desde hace un porron de años, muchos años) y vengo yo a traer la cancion de este genero que considero la mejor del siglo, perteneciente al mejor disco , al menos en este momento:
> ...



Pura mierda donde estén los Necrophagia que se quiten esta basura

Necrophagia Bloodfreak sub español - YouTube


----------



## William Kidd (16 May 2017)

Buenas... me he registrado en este foro al haber llegado a este hilo... el prog no es de gente rara, el prog es a lo que todo oido instruido acaba llegando tarde o temprano... del señor Morse en solitario, destacaría este album, Momentum, es una barbaridad... por cierto, habeis visto los precios para ver a Steven Wilson? Saludos! 
Neal Morse - World Without End - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 18:56 ----------

Y Leprous, otra bandaza Leprous - Forced Entry


----------



## William Kidd (16 May 2017)

Between the Buried and Me "The Coma Machine" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube tuve la oportunidad de verlos teloneando a Devin Townsend... muy máquinas...

enviado desde mi super nintendo


----------



## Antiusura (16 May 2017)

William Kidd dijo:


> Buenas... me he registrado en este foro al haber llegado a este hilo... el prog no es de gente rara, el prog es a lo que todo oido instruido acaba llegando tarde o temprano... del señor Morse en solitario, destacaría este album, Momentum, es una barbaridad... por cierto, habeis visto los precios para ver a Steven Wilson? Saludos!
> Neal Morse - World Without End - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 18:56 ----------
> ...




Hace poco tuve la suerte de ver en directo en Barcelona a Neal Morse Band. Una gozada.


----------



## William Kidd (16 May 2017)

Yo la tengo negra con ese tio... cada vez que toca cerca, tengo algún otro compromiso o no me entero, o no consigo entradas... a pesar de hacerse ultracatolico, lo tengo en muy buena estima... me la pelaria muy duramente en un concierto suyo sin pensarmelo mucho...


----------



## William Kidd (21 May 2017)

Zebra - Take Your Fingers From My Hair - Live - 2006 - YouTube bandaza a la que los theater rindieron homenaje... infravalorados

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bremen (4 Jun 2017)

¿conocíais a estos tipos? la primera canción me parece alucinante.

Atmosphera - Lady Of Shalott 1977 FULL VINYL ALBUM (prog rock, symphonic prog) - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Sep 2017)

Resubiendo hilo.

Mandroid Echostar - "Ancient Arrows" Guitar Playthrough - YouTube

quizas no sea prog al estilo clasico, pero cuela dentro de lo que se llama djent.


----------



## alfie (6 Nov 2017)

3 escuchas y tiene una pinta impresionante. recuerda a las mejores épocas

Wobbler - Fermented Hours - YouTube


Wobbler - From Silence to Somewhere - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Nov 2017)

Subiendo el hilo. En la senda de Tool, aunque instrumental:

My sleeping karma - Ahimsa - YouTube

y este, aun mas:

MY SLEEPING KARMA - Prithvi (Official Video) | Napalm Records - YouTube



Y ya que estamos, a falta de Tool

A Perfect Circle - The Doomed [Audio] - YouTube

Nuevo disco y cabeza de cartel en el Be Prog 2018 de BCN.

ñam, ñam


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Nov 2017)

Hubo una época que escuchaba mucho a Pain of Salvation. Discos como el The perfect element, Be y Remedy Lane me parecían pequeñas joyas:

Undertow - Pain of Salvation - YouTube

Igual que el "Burn the sun" de Ark, que no me canso de escucharlo:

ARK -Burn The Sun (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2017)

yavestruz dijo:


> Hubo una época que escuchaba mucho a Pain of Salvation. Discos como el The perfect element, Be y Remedy Lane me parecían pequeñas joyas:
> 
> Undertow - Pain of Salvation - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ark eran unos putos genios. Un poco malditos, tanto el bajista como el teclista fallecieron con edades no demasiado viejunas, ambos con 54 tacos.


Descubriendo ahora mas grupos polacos: 

Believe - Memories (live) - YouTube



Georgius - Howling Winds of Jezebel - YouTube


Escuchando a estos ya se de donde salen Riverside:

Albion "Sarajevo" - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2017)

Everon - Under Skies ...Of Blue - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Ene 2018)

Zemoh un puto pais tercermundista. Este tipo de cosillas nuncan las veremos en Ezpaña:

Hans Zimmer Live - Gladiator - 2017 Tour HD - YouTube

Hans Zimmer Live 9 Juni 2017 Gladiator Lisa Gerrard - YouTube

y Guthrie Gowan a las guitarras, me cagoenlaputa.


Menos mal que nos queda el torrent


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Feb 2018)

Comatose - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (30 May 2018)

Resubiendo hilo.

De esos que descubres de pura casualidad

BEING - Cosmonaut feat Misha Mansoor (Debut Album: ANTHROPOCENE) - YouTube


Being - Story for a Muse - YouTube


----------



## William Kidd (30 May 2018)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Resubiendo hilo.
> 
> De esos que descubres de pura casualidad
> 
> ...



Misha Mansoor es el guitarrista de periphery... me flipa esa banda... fui a verlos y me sobraba una entrada pq mi ex se puso mala... llegaban a darme 80 pavos por ella en la calle de la sala...

Enviado desde mi Super Nintendo mediante R-Type (the third lightning)


----------



## otroyomismo (30 May 2018)

William Kidd dijo:


> Misha Mansoor es el guitarrista de periphery... me flipa esa banda... fui a verlos y me sobraba una entrada pq mi ex se puso mala... llegaban a darme 80 pavos por ella en la calle de la sala...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Super Nintendo mediante R-Type (the third lightning)




INTERVALS // EPIPHANY // OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube

Este viene al Beprog 2018

Plini - "ATLAS" - YouTube



Que de festival progresivo cada vez tiene menos


----------



## William Kidd (30 May 2018)

otroyomismo dijo:


> INTERVALS // EPIPHANY // OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube



Zorba The Greek - Sirtaki (HQ Music) - YouTube


Enviado desde mi Super Nintendo mediante R-Type (the third lightning)


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Sep 2018)

Oaksenham in Firewall--Water Spark - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (26 Dic 2018)

Hand Cannot Erase- Steven Wilson & Ninet Tayeb In the Royal Albert Hall - YouTube

Steven Wilson - Happy Returns/Ascendant Here On/Perfect Life (LIVE) LYRICS + Subtitulos Español - YouTube

Ya queda poquito para escucharlos de nuevo


----------



## Mosca de bar (26 Dic 2018)

Ver "ALPHA RALPHA 1977 [full album]" en YouTube
ALPHA RALPHA 1977 [full album] - YouTube

70,s forever


----------



## yorick (26 Dic 2018)

Van der Graaf dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver esto con el rock progresivo? Al tontolaba que habla en el vídeo, seguro que le pones esto delante y ni le suena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discazo el Brain Salad Surgery de ELP y su Karn Evil


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Ene 2019)

Routine- Ninet Tayeb & Steven Wilson In the Royal Albert Hall - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-ene-2019 at 18:14 ----------

Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase. (for 9 cellos) - YouTube


----------



## ﷽ (13 Ene 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (13 Ene 2019)

Todo es una mentira dijo:


>



Es el de Blackfield, no?


----------



## ﷽ (13 Ene 2019)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Es el de Blackfield, no?



Sí pero ahora creo que está saliendo con el de Opeth.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Ene 2019)

Todo es una mentira dijo:


> Sí pero ahora creo que está saliendo con el de Opeth.



Miguelito?
Sera una coña , no?

Opeth - Deliverance (Live at Shepherd's Bush Empire, London) - YouTube

Bueno, juntos si que estan en algo:

Mikael Akerfeldt y Steven Wilson se unen en un proyecto benéfico

A parte de que Wilson les ha producido varios discos

---------- Post added 13-ene-2019 at 20:59 ----------

Por cierto, hoy 13 de enero, 50 aniversario de la fundacion de KC

King Crimson Epitaph - YouTube


----------



## ﷽ (13 Ene 2019)

Que son pareja, lo han reconocido.


----------



## danielo3d (14 Ene 2019)

Ben Levin es un tipo inclasificable, cada album lo hace de una manera. Pero tiene cosas EMHO realmente acojonantes. El Invisible Paradise merece una escuchada completa. Mejor Spotify, pero tambien esta en YT.


Invisible Paradise: I. : - YouTube

Invisible Paradise: II. :- - YouTube

Invisible Paradise: III. :-| - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Feb 2019)




----------



## -= Kracken =- (18 Feb 2019)

El tubo elástico: Gaditanos que valen un potosí.

2 LPs publicados: Discogs

Impala (2018)


Saludos.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Mar 2019)

cosillas que uno va descubriendo de puñetera casualidad


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## alfie (13 Mar 2019)

estos son los dos discos más "técnicos" de Samla mammas Manna


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Mar 2019)

Joder, pero que cojonudos son los Gourishankar:


----------



## ﷽ (8 Abr 2019)

David Fripp ofreció su visión sobre su participación como manager y supervisor de archivo musical, reconociendo que este año King Crimson se abrirá a la nueva era y *el catálogo musical estará poco a poco en todas las plataformas de streaming* conocidas por el público. Todos los discos de estudio estarán online cuando comience la gira.

Por fin, H_J_ de la gran P_T_.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Abr 2019)

No lo encuentro en yutuff. La primera impresion muy buena. Mejor que el Ursus

Pentadelia, by Albatros


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (24 Abr 2019)

Tenia olvidada a esta pareja. Tanto sus covers como sus composiciones. Merece la pena seguirles


----------



## abiba (24 Abr 2019)

Marillion con Fish que grandes.... 2 discos a destacar Misplaced Chilhood y Fugazi.


----------



## ulla (27 Abr 2019)

primus verus


----------



## otroyomismo (18 May 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (19 May 2019)




----------



## ulla (19 May 2019)

Otro Pyramid, amigo  Fino y elegante siempre, el que barría y barre la cubierta a más de uno.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 May 2019)




----------



## pulgui (21 May 2019)




----------



## ulla (26 May 2019)

siempre os encuentro a los dos por ahí, eh? alienígena y pulga... 

Parecemos los pocos gatos que fueron a esta gira jjj




alll i need is some foro pa daros de vez en cuando pal peeeeloo

¿Os he dicho que estoy LOKO? 

Por cierto, he dicho la gira y no la jira



Esto es ya más asunto para comentarlo en mis hilos de polirisitas pero aprovecho para informar que el que aparece con una copa en la mano a lo walking dead y se sienta en el mismo chimpún del escenario a partir del minuto 2 es el que ha ido a todas las jiras desde que se inventaron.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Jun 2019)




----------



## danielo3d (15 Jun 2019)

Square to check:


----------



## Hazard (15 Jun 2019)

Lamento cortaros el autoengaño pero la música de los "raros" (gordos vírgenes) es el heavy. Porque les ayuda a fantasear con motoserrar a alfas rubitos y cheerleaders.

Y la de los "raros" (gente con cojones a seguir su camino enfrentándose a la marabunta de acojonados imitadores) en el foro es el reguetón.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (2 Jul 2019)

Refloto sanamente el hilo con este temazo brutal de un grupo que acabo de descubrir. Son BRASILEÑOS


----------



## ulla (10 Ago 2019)

Aquí dos o tres somos hasta pimpinelos del prog, ¿verdad, alienígena y pulga? 



by the power of the music!


----------



## ulla (10 Ago 2019)

Progresivos y digresivos. Eso es lo único que debe entender Rajulín para comprender a un paciente progresivo/digresivo/obsesivo


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Ago 2019)

ulla dijo:


> Aquí dos o tres somos hasta pimpinelos del prog, ¿verdad, alienígena y pulga?
> 
> 
> 
> by the power of the music!



Me encanta este cover.

Resulta que el tipo es el de Orphaned Land.

Mi aportacion del mes, sonando a Ayreon - Dream Theater:


----------



## ulla (22 Ago 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (27 Ago 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (3 Sep 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (8 Sep 2019)

ni en youtube la encuentro:

El Hombre Menguante, by Albatros


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Sep 2019)

Otra sorpresa de esas que ni siquiera se como se escribe en latino


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Sep 2019)

pues si, joder con los ex sovieticos


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Vorsicht (28 Sep 2019)

Pillo sitio, para mirar con tiempo.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Sep 2019)

Esto lo etiquetan como "Gipsy punk"


----------



## Disolucion (28 Sep 2019)

otroyomismo dijo:


>



Gracias por el hallazgo.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Sep 2019)

otroyomismo dijo:


>



este es aun mejor



Menudo descubrimiento de banda


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Sep 2019)

Disolucion dijo:


> Gracias por el hallazgo.



De nada, esa es la idea; solo cuelgo "nuevas audiciones", que los clasicos ya los conocemos todos.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Oct 2019)




----------



## Sapere_Aude (8 Oct 2019)

Pedazo de disco. Mi último descubrimiento:



Transatlantic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> *Transatlantic* es un supergrupo y banda de rock progresivo, fundada por Neal Morse, de Spock's Beard y Mike Portnoy ex-Dream Theater.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Oct 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Pedazo de disco. Mi último descubrimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> Transatlantic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Han anunciado disco nuevo

Transatlantic se reúnen para grabar su quinto álbum de estudio | Rock-Progresivo.com


----------



## Sapere_Aude (8 Oct 2019)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Han anunciado disco nuevo
> 
> Transatlantic se reúnen para grabar su quinto álbum de estudio | Rock-Progresivo.com



Pues me alegro porque me han parecido muy buenos.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ulla (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## ulla (13 Oct 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Oct 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Oct 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Nov 2019)

Al principio de ir escuchando esta banda, las impresiones eran , bah, una banda mas, pero a base de prestarles mas atencion a todos sus albums pues creo que merecen un poquito mas de atencion

esta esta simplemente tomada al azar de youtube


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Nov 2019)

Tangencialmente aqui dado que es mas metal que prog pero Anette a pesar de que la echaran de Nightwish canta cojonudamente


----------



## ulla (9 Nov 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (9 Nov 2019)

Simplemente espectacular.



Sobre todo la Suite final


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Nov 2019)




----------



## Lake (12 Nov 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (12 Nov 2019)

Lake dijo:


>





mejor este ;-) , Allan Holdwsworth era Dios


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Dic 2019)

en la difusa frontera del prog con el ambient


----------



## ulla (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## ulla (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## ulla (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## ulla (14 Dic 2019)

I could be God or I could be the Devil
I could be a force for good or I could be evil
I can smile like an Angel
Or I can roar like a demon
I can be timid, quiet as a mouse
Or I could go crazy like a psycho killer
I could be human, shock horror
Or perhaps some otherworldly creature
Which way will I go? It really depends on how I feel
I can always be God
He can exist deep inside of me
But it doesn't make me better or a better person
Perhaps it just gives me an excuse to do just what I want to do
God and the Devil are not so different
Both manipulate in their own ways
Which way shall I go? It really depends on how I feel
Am I happy or am I sad
Am I rational or am I mad
It's all a matter of perspective
Yes I guess it's all relative
Am I the poison
Am I the vice
It's for someone else to decide...
I COULD BE GOD
I could behave like a crazed maniac
Or I could sit quietly watching the carnage on the TV
But I'm still the same multi faceted me
It seems so ridiculous as I sit there moulded to the sofa
Contentedly sipping my Earl Grey tea
I can hide behind my own God
He will forgive me all of my sins
Give me carte blanche to do what I want
Just as long as I repent
And it's all a matter of perspective
Yes I guess it's all relative
Am I the poison
Am I the vice
It's for someone else to decide...
I COULD BE GOD


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Geologia_Matutina (18 Ene 2020)

Para los que quieran meterse en el mundo del rock progresivo, hace ya años que dejó de actualizarse pero la lista de correo de la Caja de Música es aún una referencia del género:

"La Caja de Música": Lista de Correo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (18 Ene 2020)

Sin ánimo de ofender, pero es prácticamente todo bastante coñazo, la verdad.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero es prácticamente todo bastante coñazo, la verdad.



Por curiosidad, ¿coñazo por?

No ofende. Simplemente que esto va de gustos y lo normal es que solo entren en el hilo aquellos que ya saben de que va esto.
Es decir, no me veras a mi entrar en un hilo de dance music ni de reggae porque se que no me va a interesar nada.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Para los que quieran meterse en el mundo del rock progresivo, hace ya años que dejó de actualizarse pero la lista de correo de la Caja de Música es aún una referencia del género:
> 
> "La Caja de Música": Lista de Correo




Me tire años subscrito a la lista. Ni me acordaba de ella.

Si eres viejuno te acordaras de esto:













La gran putada de tener espacio finito hizo que me deshiciera de todos los numeros y de otros fanzines similares.:-(


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)

*EL HOMBRE PROGRESIVO: RETRATO ROBOT*
by Gobe 

En los años 90, cuando Internet era algo tan exclusivo que el común de los mortales ignoraba su existencia, las publicaciones periódicas en forma de fanzine suponían la mejor manera para mantenerse informado de todas las novedades musicales. Dentro del ámbito del rock progresivo o sinfónico, la revista _Lunar Suite _supo marcar las diferencias.
Conducida desde Zaragoza por Alberto Torró y sus colaboradores, la publicación fue un referente informativo para los seguidores del género, pues combinaba interesantes noticias con reseñas discográficas, crónicas de conciertos, entrevistas y otras secciones periódicas, tanto de divulgación u opinión como de tinte humorístico.
En cierta ocasión publicaron un artículo entretenido y singular que diseccionaba el comportamiento del hombre sinfónico-progresivo en forma de decálogo. Dicho estudio sigue manteniendo su vigencia dos décadas después, por lo que me he permitido revisarlo en este post que pretende rendir tributo a aquel increíble equipo de redactores.







*1 – El hombre progresivo tiene un espíritu inquieto y creativo.*
Es, ante todo, un enamorado profundo de la creatividad. Si existe un plano espiritual, la música sería un acertado vehículo para moverse por éste.
*2 – Puede pecar de introvertido.*
No es que sea antisocial, sencillamente es un incomprendido. Son pocos y la mayoría de gente no entiende “_esa música con tantos cambios que no se puede bailar_”. Así que, ¿para qué extenderse en explicaciones?
*3 – No entiende a la gran mayoría que le rodea.*
Si es evidente que con esta música se alcanzan las más elevadas cotas, ¿por qué la gran mayoría se contenta con menos?
*4 – El hombre progresivo acostumbra a tener un gran universo interior.*
No es que sea un patrimonio exclusivo del colectivo progresivo, pero sin duda este estilo musical ayuda a desarrollarlo, cargándolo de detalles minúsculos y elaborados, como la música que escucha. Al igual que ésta, es electrizante, denso, compacto, espeso, a veces áspero, nunca monótono y siempre lleno de vigorosa energía. Un universo interior lleno contrastes, capaz de combinar los llanos más extensos con los vértigos que producen las cordilleras más encumbradas.
*5 – ¿Sólo escucha Rock Progresivo?*
No, en absoluto. El progresivo es como un elaborado plato digno de la más alta cocina, pero no hay que dejar de lado otras preparaciones culinarias o incluso es saludable seguir alguna dieta de vez en cuando por aquello de que con apetito se aprecian mejor los sabores.
*6 – ¿Drogas, ácidos, estimulantes,…?*
Años atrás quizá se llevaba… y no por todos. El hombre progresivo auténtico sabe que no hay mejor estimulante que la buena música; sin embargo, una corriente de opinión considera probado que el alcohol etílico puede alterar la percepción y dimensión de obras como _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_ o _Amarok_.
*7 – No tiene un duro*
Digamos mejor que no tiene liquidez, ya que todo su capital está invertido en sencillos y álbumes de vinilo, discos compactos, ediciones remasterizadas, material audiovisual, revistas musicales, magacines especializados y merchandising de conciertos. Esto afecta directamente a otros aspectos de su persona, como su vestuario: “_Estos tejanos se están cayendo a trozos, pero es que ha salido el último de IQ… bueno, ¿a quién le importan unos tejanos?_”
*8 – El hombre progresivo cultiva el amor por las cosas hechas con amor y dedicación.*
Percibe con facilidad cuándo algo se ha hecho dejando el alma en ello: desde un óleo hasta un edificio y, por supuesto, una canción, sea del tipo que sea. Es amante de la creatividad y odia el marketing. Es respetuoso con todo, excepto con lo que es mediocre pudiendo haber sido excelente.
*9 – Es amante de sofás, divanes, sillones y artilugios similares.*
No es que sea un vago, ni mucho menos. Es que sabe que un disco progresivo es como uno de esos buenos libros que requiere concentración. Por tanto: soledad, luz tenue, volumen adecuado y postura cómoda. De ahí lo del sofá, diván o lo que sea. Luego… ¡a volar!
*10 – Sus compañeros le aprecian pero procuran evitar que lleve su coche.*
Es evidente. Pone siempre su Rock Progresivo y para los no iniciados la audición puede ser una tortura en sus no-cultivados oídos. Como mucho le dicen aquello de “_…bueno, pon aquella del grupo tal_”, que suele coincidir con la canción más comercial de todo el disco y la que menos le convence. Con el tiempo sus compañeros se traen su propia música y le pegan el cambiazo ante el primer despiste.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)

ulla dijo:


> I could be God or I could be the Devil
> I could be a force for good or I could be evil
> I can smile like an Angel
> Or I can roar like a demon
> ...



Neoprog a la sombra de los Marillion de Fish, con un tio a la voz que hay veces que no lo podias distingir del propio Fish.

Una banda con muy buenos musicos:


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)

No, no es Mike Oldfield ;-)


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Geologia_Matutina (18 Ene 2020)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No, no es Mike Oldfield ;-)



"Produced by Rob Reed and Tom Newman". Ese productor, ese inicio...

Me acabas de alegrar la velada musicalmente.


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> "Produced by Rob Reed and Tom Newman". Ese productor, ese inicio...
> 
> Me acabas de alegrar la velada musicalmente.



Lo mejor de los foros es que hay momentos en que te ayudan a entender "que no estas solo"

Todo el puñetero album Sanctuary es pura emocion, un autentico gozo para los sentidos. No se si me explico


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)

grandes, siempre, muy grandes


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿coñazo por?
> 
> No ofende. Simplemente que esto va de gustos y lo normal es que solo entren en el hilo aquellos que ya saben de que va esto.
> Es decir, no me veras a mi entrar en un hilo de dance music ni de reggae porque se que no me va a interesar nada.



Respondiendome a mi mismo. Me parecen un puto pasote:


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Ene 2020)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿coñazo por?
> 
> No ofende. Simplemente que esto va de gustos y lo normal es que solo entren en el hilo aquellos que ya saben de que va esto.
> Es decir, no me veras a mi entrar en un hilo de dance music ni de reggae porque se que no me va a interesar nada.



Ya sabes que en uso coloquial la palabra ¨coñazo¨ es sinónimo de tostón, peasdo, aburrido etc. Lo que quiero decir es que la música conocida como prog rock, salvo honrosísimas excepciones, a la persona ¨normal¨ (esto da para otro hilo, qué es una persona normal), nos parecen canciones larguísimas en las que es difícil encontrar un hilo conductor...Bueno, no es difíicil, porque a poco que te pongas atención, puedes encontrar ese hilo conductor, solo que la más de las veces ese hilo acaba siendo algo insulso, inane, aburrido. 

Es a mi parecer (y salvo esas excepciones tipo Pink Floyd, Yes o incluso los Camel o Jethro Tull), una especie de declarción de intenciones de músicos técnicamente muy buenos, con muchísimos recursos musicales (van más allá de la pentatónica, conocen escalas mixolídias, ruedas de acordes poco utilizadas, métricas rompedoras distantes del 4x4), etc lo que lo hace una músia bastante pretenciosa (Dream Theater). 

Desde luego entiendo que haya personas a las que les guste, faltaría más, porque al fin y al cabo para que te guste un tipo de música determinado, una canción, un grupo, etc, lo que cuenta es la situación emocional que te provocó la primera o primeras veces que lo escuchaste, más que la métrica o los tipo de escalas, grados, sostenidos que dan más tensión a las canciones y recursos musicales similares.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, siendo Gabinete Calaigari un grupo bastante mediocre musicalmente, tiene canciones tipo Cuatro Rosas que evocan momentos muy especiales de mis años mozos en MAdrid. Eso no cualifica para decir que Gabinete son un gran grupo, pero a mi me gusta igual que al progger le puede poner en un estado mental especial el Pictures at Exhibition de los Emerson, Lake and Palmer, disco que lo he intentado hasta con drogas, pero no me entra. Sin embargo el Killers de los Iron Maiden, con cuatro cervezas me da la vida. No sé si me he sabido explicar, pero te agradezco la pregunta porque me ayuda a poner negro sobre blanco el por qué lo he mencionado.


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ya sabes que en uso coloquial la palabra ¨coñazo¨ es sinónimo de tostón, peasdo, aburrido etc. Lo que quiero decir es que la música conocida como prog rock, salvo honrosísimas excepciones, a la persona ¨normal¨ (esto da para otro hilo, qué es una persona normal), nos parecen canciones larguísimas en las que es difícil encontrar un hilo conductor...Bueno, no es difíicil, porque a poco que te pongas atención, puedes encontrar ese hilo conductor, solo que la más de las veces ese hilo acaba siendo algo insulso, inane, aburrido.
> 
> Es a mi parecer (y salvo esas excepciones tipo Pink Floyd, Yes o incluso los Camel o Jethro Tull), una especie de declarción de intenciones de músicos técnicamente muy buenos, con muchísimos recursos musicales (van más allá de la pentatónica, conocen escalas mixolídias, ruedas de acordes poco utilizadas, métricas rompedoras distantes del 4x4), etc lo que lo hace una músia bastante pretenciosa (Dream Theater).
> 
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo en todo 

Basicamente el problema del prog es que casi nunca entra a la primera. Y no voy a negar que puede llegar a ser un tipo de musica muy insufrible (sin entrar en grupos RIO y similares, dentro de los "clasicos", los King Crimson de la tercera etapa son, estooo, "durillos".
Y el problema tambien esta en el exceso de "categorizacion".

Es esto prog rock/indie/post rock?



Pues no se pero mola mucho.

Y esto, Vetusta Morla, prog rock?



Pues este tema para mi lo es. Y si no lo es, sigue siendo un puto temazo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Ene 2020)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo en todo
> 
> Basicamente el problema del prog es que casi nunca entra a la primera. Y no voy a negar que puede llegar a ser un tipo de musica muy insufrible (sin entrar en grupos RIO y similares, dentro de los "clasicos", los King Crimson de la tercera etapa son, estooo, "durillos".
> Y el problema tambien esta en el exceso de "categorizacion".
> ...



Es que el verdadero problema es la catergorización y el etiquetado de la música. Los dos temas que has enlazado son dos buenas canciones, pero si a mí me lo pusiearn en la estantería de prog rock, ni lo miraría por los prejuicios que me ha creado tanto prog ¨dificil de entender¨ (o degustar). 
Pasa parecido con el Stoner, que hay grandes grupos con buenas propuestas que se ven etiquetados en ese rollo.
Ejemplo:


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Ene 2020)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es que el verdadero problema es la catergorización y el etiquetado de la música. Los dos temas que has enlazado son dos buenas canciones, pero si a mí me lo pusiearn en la estantería de prog rock, ni lo miraría por los prejuicios que me ha creado tanto prog ¨dificil de entender¨ (o degustar).
> Pasa parecido con el Stoner, que hay grandes grupos con buenas propuestas que se ven etiquetados en ese rollo.
> Ejemplo:



Hablando de categorizaciones, para mi el stoner me parece una evolucion o puesta al dia del protoprog/kraut/psicodelico de finales de los sesenta principios de los setenta

Al final lo resumire facilmente: "todo lo que me gusta es progresivo"

Y sobre el album enlazado, haciendo zapping, esta lleno de momentos que son puro prog rock (a partir del minuto 40, or ejemplo)


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Ene 2020)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Hablando de categorizaciones, para mi el stoner me parece una evolucion o puesta al dia del protoprog/kraut/psicodelico de finales de los sesenta principios de los setenta
> 
> Al final lo resumire facilmente: "todo lo que me gusta es progresivo"
> 
> Y sobre el album enlazado, haciendo zapping, esta lleno de momentos que son puro prog rock (a partir del minuto 40, or ejemplo)



No puedo estar más de acuerdo


----------



## otroyomismo (26 Ene 2020)




----------



## ulla (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## SNB Superstar (1 Feb 2020)

Hacava de filtrarse el nuebo de Pendragon, 'Love Over Fear' (2020). De momento ahi trhez hedicionhez: huna en dovle binilo de colorhez, huna en CD senciyo y huna de lugo con 3 CDs (el primero hez el disco en sí, el sejundo hez huna bersión hacústica de el mismo y el tercero hez huna bersión hinstrumental). E suvido ha MEGA hezta húltima y la heztoy rulando hentre mis conocidos hamanthez del rock projrhezibo/sinfónico. No sale hoficial mente asta el 21 de hezte mhez.

CD 1 ALAC/M4A (haudio sin pérdida)

CD 1 MP3 ha 320 (lo e reripeado de los harchibos ALAC/M4A con Audacity)

Bersión conpleta (3 CDs) ALAC/M4A (haudio sin pérdida)

Bersión conpleta (3 CDs) MP3 ha 320 (idem)








*Pendragon ‎- Love Over Fear*

Label: Toff Records ‎– PEND30CD

Format: 3 × CD, Album, Limited Edition

Country: UK

Released: 2020

Genre: Rock

Style: Prog Rock, progressive rock, neo prog

*Tracklist*

*CD 1**Disc One: Love Over Fear*1Everything5:202Starfish and the Moon3:373Truth and Lies8:264360 Degrees5:345Soul and the Sea5:446Eternal Light8:197Water7:578Whirlwind4:599Who Really Are We?8:4110Afraid of Everything5:08*CD 2**Disc Two: Love Over Fear (Acoustic version)*1Quae Tamen Omnia ( Everything but Everything)5:202Starfish and the Moon3:373Truth and Lies8:264360 Degrees5:345Soul and the Sea5:446Eternal Light8:197Water7:578Whirlwind4:599Who Really Are We?8:4110Afraid of Everything5:08*CD 3**Disc Three: Love Over Fear (Instrumental)*1Everything5:202Starfish and the Moon3:373Truth and Lies8:264360 Degrees5:345Soul and the Sea5:446Eternal Light8:197Water7:578Whirlwind4:599Who Really Are We?8:4110Afraid of Everything

*Notes*

Limited edition 3CD Book edition
CD 1 Regular Album
CD 2 Acoustic Version
CD 3 Instrumental Version

A stunningly beautiful 11” x 11” Hard cover book featuring stunning Liz Saddington paintings to illustrate all the album tracks plus a wealth of photographs, this book also contains 3 CDs -

Preordered by the band you had the uppertunity to get it Signed by Nick Barrett
Preordered album by the band were shipped mid January 2020
Preorder edition comes with Postcards with Tour dates on the back

Official Release of the Album 21 February 2020

*Harte de prhezentación:





*









































































Hinformación y scans heztraidos de Discogs.


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2020)

musica de tro¡-¡


----------



## ulla (2 Feb 2020)

Love over fear...

Por mi parte gracias por los links "anzuelo", me gusta ir teniendo de todo y si es fresco de Pendragon más (hola yom )

Por Marzo veo que se confirma que van a Barcelona a celebrar sus 40 años. A mí me pilla lejos y de pringue de trabajo pero si no tenéis por allí otra cosa mejor en lo que gastar quienes vivan cerca ya sabéis.


----------



## ulla (2 Feb 2020)

Esta me gustaba mucho:


Tiene una letra muy bonita, quizás la letra más bonita que leamos hoy por ahí, no lo sé.

Está amaneciendo


----------



## ulla (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (2 Feb 2020)

ulla dijo:


> Esta me gustaba mucho:
> 
> 
> Tiene una letra muy bonita, quizás la letra más bonita que leamos hoy por ahí, no lo sé.
> ...



Confirmo. Aunque siempre me gustaron mas sus primeros discos (si, los que aun tengo en vinilo)
Y para mi siempre estara este tema:



Una cosilla mas, insisto con estos, que cada vez me sorprenden mas


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Feb 2020)

ulla dijo:


>




Esto es un cover de un temazo de Camel, eh. Watkins entro en Camel mas tarde  con el I Can See...

Aqui el primer y tercer solos de keys son suyos.



De nuevo un pasote pese a los mas de 30 años del tema

_From their 1979 album "I Can See Your House from Here". Transferred from LP. Re-clocked at 432_

Creo que voy a remuestrear mas discos a LA4 = 432Hz


----------



## SNB Superstar (2 Feb 2020)

ulla dijo:


> Love over fear...
> 
> Por mi parte gracias por los links "anzuelo", me gusta ir teniendo de todo y si es fresco de Pendragon más (hola yom )
> 
> Por Marzo veo que se confirma que van a Barcelona a celebrar sus 40 años. A mí me pilla lejos y de pringue de trabajo pero si no tenéis por allí otra cosa mejor en lo que gastar quienes vivan cerca ya sabéis.



Benja jonvre, hezcucha mi disco. No te des hajradará. Me tiré como dos oras pasando los harchibos ALAC ha MP3, montando los rar y suviendo todo el material. Jrasias de hantebraso.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Feb 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## Mosca de bar (3 Mar 2020)

Yes en madrid 25 abril y barna despues
solo este tema ya merece el viaje y la entrada



minuto 16.... las puertas del delirio


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Mar 2020)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Yes en madrid 25 abril y barna despues
> solo este tema ya merece el viaje y la entrada
> 
> 
> ...



Qué coño ba ha ser hezo Yes, Yes eran Anderson, Squire y Howe con los de más contrivullendo ha las conposicionhez. Y Anderson ya no puhede cantar.


----------



## ulla (6 Mar 2020)

Viene hoy viernes uno a estar tranquilo por aquí y se encuentra al de la discoteca de los gifs de las estatuas desnudas ambulantes haciendo playback tras la pantalla en sooooooooooon ohhhh sooooon

 jj





SNB Superstar dijo:


> Benja jonvre, hezcucha mi disco. No te des hajradará. Me tiré como dos oras pasando los harchibos ALAC ha MP3, montando los rar y suviendo todo el material. Jrasias de hantebraso.



Pues claro. Soy muy tímido y necesito tiempo para escuchar todo pero te di las gracias por tu cuidado link, Yo estaba escondido... ¿recuerdas?

A Yom quizás le empiece a sonar como sus Pendragon a partir de esa que se llama Everything. También intuyo que él es más de ellos en intrumentales que en acústicas. A ver, intuyo solo, son tantos años los dos compartiendo este tipo de arrebatos por ahí que yo creo que me deja intuirle todo lo que quiera y yo por supuesto que me corrija pero al final nos va gustando de todo tarde o temprano porque ¡Pendragones somos y en Pendragon creemos! y bla bla


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Mar 2020)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Yes en madrid 25 abril y barna despues
> solo este tema ya merece el viaje y la entrada
> 
> 
> ...



Lo se. 

La semana que viene Anathema, este verano Jethro Tull y este invierno IQ, Steve Hackett y The Musical Box replicando el The Lamb de Genesis completito.
Lo de Yes dependera del setlist cuanto pueda echarle un vistazo.

Y en abril el Totum Revolutum en BCN que son tres dias con bandas que apenas conoce ni Dios pero siempre con alguan sorpresa a tener en cuenta.

En resumen, un paston


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Mar 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 Mar 2020)

otra one-band-man:


----------



## ulla (10 Mar 2020)

Qué fastidio tener que ir a trabajar 



La portada del misterio...


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## ulla (31 Mar 2020)




----------



## ulla (31 Mar 2020)

No me ha sentado muy bien a la mente todo lo que he podido leer estos años en este foro pero me he mantenido siempre firme frente a lo peor que pulula por internet y lo sabes.
Nos volveremos a encontrar en Ítaca, no puedo dejar solos al soldado K98 y a mi profe preferido Pésiμου


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Abr 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (2 Abr 2020)

Releyendo el hilo, me da por buscar y.....



Roy Khan se ha quedado calvo!!!!


----------



## ulla (3 Abr 2020)




----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2020)




----------



## ulla (11 Abr 2020)

Pues entonces escanéate las tetas.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Abr 2020)

Pues ya tenemos lo nuevo de Nightwish


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Abr 2020)

y para encauzar de nuevo el hilo, volvamos al postrock


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2020)

Probablemente el mejor live del prog que te puedes encontrar hoy en dia:


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (25 Abr 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 May 2020)

no hay hilo de osts?


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Sep 2020)

A mi me suenan cada vez mas a Porcupine Tree. Sera por Gavin Harrison


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Oct 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Oct 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2020)

Felices Fiestas, señores



Curiosa pareja, Fripp y Toyah

mas aqui 

King Crimson: Robert Fripp versiona a Nirvana, Guns N' Roses y Sex Pistols en un alocado vídeo | Rock-Progresivo.com


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (26 Dic 2020)

50 añitos ya...


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2020)




----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2020)

Saliendome del hilo, pero me han encantado estos tipos indies:





me recuerdan mucho a grandes bandas ochenteras y noventeras


----------



## Zeühl (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Zeühl (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Zeühl (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Lake (2 Ene 2021)

Srs un poco de REVIVAL por favor : La batalla de los grupos dinosaurio reptilianos , hoy YES vs KING CRIMSON.

Contexto : la máxima productividad y creatividad en el género se disparó en los 70s gracias a la rivalidad entre dos grupos que se disputaban el trono de reyes del rock " marciano" ( quedando otros exponentes del rock sinfónico un poco por debajo en mi opinión) , ambos teñidos por un virtuosismo instrumental apabullante... a cada disco que sacaba Yes contraatacaba King crimson con otro con un contenido aún más conseguido ( dentro de los cánones de la libre competencia reptiliana )

YES , hoy algo olvidados, brilló en aquela época ( a pesar de su cantante con voz de castrati o muñequita , que serviría perfectamente como desahogo de muchos de la guarde en algún oscuro antro ) con unas obras a las cuales el calificativo de sinfónicas les viene al pelo , porque lo son lejos de postureos y etiquetismos , aquí les dejo el ejemplo de su primera cara del triple album Yessongs , cumbre insuperable en la intro del segundo tema :




Yes siempre nos describía un mundo extraterrestre bastante buenrollista , de alguna manera se diría que ellos son los embajadores de ese universo en la tierra ( esos british ...)


----------



## Lake (2 Ene 2021)

King crimson eran el contrapunto a esa postura , mucho más directos y con las ideas más claras gracias a su genio creador Robert Fripp, quien para aclarar la jerarquía reptil se encerró durante meses para parir su tour de foce guitarrístico en el tema Fracture , que muy pocos han sido capaces de tocar después de él



Aquí otra muestra de su poderío de dinosaurio de otro mundo



inmediatamente seguido de este contrate totalmente opuesto e inolvidable tema en el vinilo



Como digo , a cada disco que estos monstruos sacaban contraatacaba la competencia en una rivalidad fructífera e irrepetible , ya que hoy vemos como acabó la cosa con el monopolio de la música basura.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ene 2021)

Lo he escuchado hasta la saciedad durante el encierro:







Me ha encantado. El disco entero es una maravilla.

Y un "clásico" (para mi, al menos):


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)

todo el cd es muy bonito, elegante y precioso


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)

no es prog pero colaria


----------



## yorick (3 Ene 2021)

Discazo


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)

poe que no hay un puto programa en este pais capaz de hacer cosas asi?


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)

yorick dijo:


> Discazo



Por supuesto. Yo me limito a traer cosas de esos que no conocen ni en su casa!!. A los grandes ya los conocemos todos por aqui.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## yorick (4 Ene 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por supuesto. Yo me limito a traer cosas de esos que no conocen ni en su casa!!. A los grandes ya los conocemos todos por aqui.




Sí, y gracias por tu labor de apostolado


----------



## Sapere_Aude (4 Ene 2021)

Brutal. Estos no tienen nada que envidiar a los Yes, Genesis, King Crimsons y demás.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Ene 2021)

Zappa dijo:


> Y un "clásico" (para mi, al menos):





Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Brutal. Estos no tienen nada que envidiar a los Yes, Genesis, King Crimsons y demás.







I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth

He hangs around in Allston (fuckin' freak)
He always wears a tree shirt
His favorite band is Transatlantic
He's out at The Model Café (you fuckin' freak)

I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth

He hangs out with Roine Stolt
He's got a tribal tattoo
His best friend is Neal Morse
He's got his eyebrow pierced (you fuckin' freak)

I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth (you fuckin' freak)


He has purple dreadlocks
He works at Herrell's Ice Cream
He wears an "Allston Rock City" t-shirt
I hope you fucking die

[Outro]
I just saw the gayest guy on Earth


----------



## Zappa (5 Ene 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


>



Punk del malo, por lo que veo. Los Larva Fecal en inglés.

Para rollos malsonantes, prefiero mucho más a ClownCore:







Los payasos amiguitos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Ene 2021)

Zappa dijo:


> Punk del malo, por lo que veo. Los Larva Fecal en inglés.
> 
> Para rollos malsonantes, prefiero mucho más a ClownCore:
> 
> ...



Haun que fuera italodisco, transatlantic hez la vanda más jomoshezual y sidrosa de las que tenjo constancia. Más que spock's dick y the flower queers. Y e hezcuchado más de 1.300 discos ha lo larjo de mi bida.

Cuando havrí el jailo y haparhezieron me saltó el hanti birus.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## ulla (23 Ene 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## ulla (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Zeühl (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Feb 2021)

'Marsbéli Krónikák' ('Crónicas Marcianas') de Solaris (Unjría) embibo en su hintejridaz.

No rhezpeta el horden horijinal de la hovra. Los primeros 28 minutos conprenden la cara A de el disco y el primer tema de la cara B, 'M'ars Poetica'. El rhezto de temas ba hasín:

1:28:50 - Ha Felszáll A Köd ('Si la nievla hasciende'), tema 2 de la cara B
1:24:50 - Apokalipszis (Hapocalipsis), tema 3 de la cara B
1:39:31 - E-Moll Előjáték (Preludio en E menor), tema 4 de la cara B
1:33:49 - Legyőzhetetlen (Him Bencivle), tema 5 de la cara B
1:04:02 - Solaris, tema 6 de la cara B. Final.



*FRUTAL*

Todas las hedicionhez en CD de 1995 en hadelante (menos la gaponheza de 1996) hinclullen dos temas heztra, 'Orchideák Bolygója' ('El planeta de las horquídeas') y 'A Sárga Kör' ('El círculo hamariyo'), pero no los hinterpretan haquí.

@calopez narcotraficante @Observer_ @Observer__ me coméis la poya


----------



## Sr. Sofisticado (20 Feb 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


>



Buenísimos los Crippled Black Phoenix. El I, Vigilante es la puta polla.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2021)

Me han hecho gracia



y al menos suenan a psycodelic prog


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2021)

este ya va mas en serio:


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Abr 2021)

Me incorporo rugiendo:


----------



## otroyomismo (2 May 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (2 May 2021)

No sé si lo han ponío ya
banda ejpañola de los 70

Máquina - why?

00:00 I Believe 04:15 Why? 16:06 Why(Continuació) 29:00 Let Me Be Born 32:06 Earth's Daughter 35:01 Look Away Our Happiness


----------



## otroyomismo (9 May 2021)

joder, es como volver a otra epoca...



Y es de 2018!!!


----------



## otroyomismo (9 May 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## ulla (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## ulla (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2021)

ulla dijo:


>



este me parece el mas flojo de los 3 albums de la banda. Los dos primeros son espectaculares


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Sep 2021)

tangencial al prog rock


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (17 Oct 2021)

no es prog. ¿o si?
Es mi hilo y me lo follo cuando quiero


----------



## ulla (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (12 Nov 2021)

este igual esta repetido:


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2021)

el tema completo:


----------



## ulla (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Lammero (19 Dic 2021)

A mí no me importa que progresen; depende hacia dónde


----------



## ulla (22 Dic 2021)

Si se te aparece hoy aquí el fantasma musical de los foros y de tu guardería nunca sabrás hacia dónde


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (24 Dic 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZKbM1rxQazyK5Pml8i4WmA


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Dic 2021)

que bonito es yutuf


----------



## ulla (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## ulla (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2021)

Se ha puesto "fuerte " la muchacha, pero sigue cantando cojonudamente bien





Spoiler



aunque siempre ha sido bastante "redondita"


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2021)

joer, que tiempos:


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Dic 2021)

bufff...







me pone berraco


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## ulla (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## ulla (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## ulla (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## apelítico (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (8 Mar 2022)

apelítico dijo:


>


----------



## ulla (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ulla (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Abr 2022)

curioso, viniendo de quien viene


----------



## ulla (7 May 2022)




----------



## SNB Superstar (7 May 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 May 2022)




----------



## ulla (27 May 2022)




----------



## ulla (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## ulla (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## ulla (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Jun 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que andaran por BCN y Madrit a final de año hay que empezar a hacer memoria


----------



## ulla (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ulla (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ulla (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## ulla (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## ulla (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## ulla (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ulla (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ulla (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (19 Oct 2022)

la mejor banda del prog haciendo covers:


----------



## Tyg3r (19 Oct 2022)

Muy bueno el disco en solitario de Petrucci, "Terminal Velocity". En especial dos temas:


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Aristóteles (20 Oct 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Hoy en día etiquetan música con el culo. Nadie sabe que esto o lo otro, excepto el heavy metal que siempre sonara igual de mierdoso. Por ejemplo,ahora llaman rock alternativo a cualquier chuminada mal echa. Por lo general disfrutan de música triste y empalagosa etiquetándola en cualquier genero. Yo no se a que llamaran rock progresivo, pero seguro que a cualquier chuminada. Antiguamente se sabia diferenciar géneros musicales, ahora es una locura, solo tienes que ponerte a escuchar un grupo en spotyfi y luego darle a similares, te salen cosa que no tiene nada que ver.



El rock progresivo es una subcategoría del rock (instrumentación clásica con guitarra eléctrica, bajo y batería como base, aunque puede añadirse sintetizador/piano) al igual que el folk progresivo es una subcategoría del folk (instrumentos acústicos, guitarra acústica, vientos etc..).
Básicamente añadir la etiqueta "progresivo" es especificar que la filosofía detrás de la composición busca salirse de las fórmulas y cánones del rock, pero intentando mantener la agradabilidad, y el catchiness de la experiencia. No se trata de expresionismo virtuoso puro, más en el estilo del Free-Jazz o del Avant-Garde, ni de forzar reglas no-convencionales porque si, al estilo del serialismo, si no de intentar crear canciones con sentido que lleven donde las anteriores no han llegado, pero echando mano de los recursos de la manera más creativa que se pueda. Lo que pasa que a veces parece gratuito hasta que no se escuchan muchas veces las piezas, requiere un esfuerzo intelectual. Por eso gusta tanto a los que son músicos o melómanos, y conocen el idioma, las fórmulas, e identifican cuando algo suena novedoso

- Compases rítmicos complejos y compuestos, más allá del 4/4 y el 3/4-6/8
- Melodías y escalas no cromáticas
- Harmonía compleja, acordes inusuales más allá de la triada diatónica, y progresiones original y alejadas de las funciones típicas, explotación de los modos, cambios de clave (modulaciones)
- Rotura de las estructuras clásicas, AABA, canciones con infinitas partes imprevisibles y muy distintas entre si
- Rotura de la propia duración de una canción (estándar de facto de 3 minutos de los Beatles y las radios), llegando a piezas de 1 hora
- Añadido de instrumentación original (teclado eléctrico - moog, emblema del prog), uso de instrumentos fuera de contexto, uso de orquestra (mezcla de música clásica y rock, que es como empezó todo con el proto-prog de The Moody Blues y Procul Harum)

Esto desde el punto de vista técnico, por eso suelen ser bandas con un nivel técnico grande

A nivel filosófico, la progresividad también se intenta:
- Conceptualmente: se sale del I love You y se complica la cosa hasta verdaderas óperas rock, detrás de un complejo concepto único, con letras elaboradas y bastante existencialismo.
- También aplica a la evocación de emociones complejas a través de la música, distintos pasajes, por eso la mayoría del rock progresivo suele ser música hecha por y para gente muy emocional en el fondo.
- Y de las texturas, sobre todo entremezclando sonido de la clásica, folk, jazz, oriental y medieval al rock (siguiendo la senda de los impresionistas franceses, Debussy y Satie, inspirados por Chopin).

El Rock Progresivo tiene un subgénero a su vez, que es el más representativo, que es el Rock Sinfónico, que es la madre del concepto, y otros subgéneros lo suficientemente idiomáticos para desviarse de ésta (Canterbury Rock = mezcla con jazz, Neo-Prog = 80's...)

Como la taxonomía de la música no es exacta y su asignación interpretable (hay grupos que mezclan o alternan distintas categorías, y como está todo inventado en términos formales (incluyendo el antiestilo avantgard), a pesar de que dentro de cada estilo las posibilidades son en realidad infinitas; la música se suele categorizar actualmente más por elementos estilísticos.

Pero algunos grupos modernos son en esencia filosófica progresivos, si bien no tan de manual, usando regularmente alguno de los puntos arriba citados, pero no todos constantemente, porque el prog es una música de "raros" como dice el op y nadie quiere quedarse la etiqueta. Grupos como Radiohead, Dave Matthews Band, Extremoduro, Gun'n'Roses e incluso los Mago de Oz de los 2000, deberían considerarse Rock Progresivo antes que (Pop-)Rock en mi opinión. Igualmente, Silvio Rodriguez es en parte Folk Progresivo

Y si está denostado el género es por culpa de los músicos mediocres más fácilmente convertibles en producto o partiendo directamente de un concepto mercantil (empezando por el punk de los 70) y de las grandes corporaciones (la rolling stone y las discográficas se cargaron el género después del Tales from Topographic Oceans de Yes, que llegó a ser #1 en USA, porque no es un mercado de consumo tan rentable tener a 4 frikis escuchando y comprando un solo disco o media docena que dan para 1 año de desentramado y experiencia por su complejidad y detalle, y que además, requieren mil escuchas para entenderla y interiorizarla con lo que te cargas la mitad de la población vaga y sin ninguna inquietud, y a la vez difundes un producto que no incita a vender a la primera).

Por cierto, el término Progressive en contexto electrónica está totalmente desvinculado del que aquí se menciona. En el caso electrónico tiene origen parece ser en los "subidones" de tempo progresivo o intensidad (build-ups)

Y cabe recordar que la votada mejor canción de la historia, Bohemian Rhapsody es, sin ningún atisbo de duda, una canción de rock progresivo, como algunas otras de Queen, que por algún motivo consiguió trascender a las masas. Si alguien recuerda la primera vez que la oyó, seguramente no entendería nada y le pareciera loco y gratuito. Esa sensación es la que produce siempre cualquier canción épica del género hasta que la interiorizas.

Los clásicos del género son:
- Yes: Close to the Edge, Fragile, Relayer, Tales From Topographic Oceans y The Yes Album
- Genesis: Foxtrot, Selling England By The Pound y The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
- King Crimson: In The Court of the Crimson King, Red, y los de entre medio, aunque son más de culto
- Camel: Mirage, Snow Goose y Moonmadness
- Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick y A Passion Play
- Pink Floyd: Dark Side of The Moon, Wish you Were here, Animals y The Wall, aunque son los más borderline del género, al ser mucho menos experimentales que los anteriores (salvo en la producción)

Y en segunda línea:
- Emerson, Lake & Palmer, que iban a incluir a Hendrix si no se hubiera muerto (HELP)
- Van der Graaf Generator
- Soft Machine/Caravan/Gong
- Los grupos 80eros: Dream Theater, Marillion

Y luego hay Rush, que es la cosa rara inclasificable, porque
- no es europeo, ni acaba de sonar como tal, pero no suena americano tampoco;
- tiene sonido 80 ero y más parecido al neo-prog pero son de mitades de los 70, es muy distinguible de la lista anterior;
- no se le considera un clásico por los puristas por todo esto, y a la vez es considerada la mejor banda de todas por muchísimos fans amantes del género


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Oct 2022)

Y luego tenemos inclasificables en Ezpain:







con los que se te caen los huevos (por poner solo dos, porque el colega tiene la tira)


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Oct 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> El rock progresivo es una subcategoría del rock (instrumentación clásica con guitarra eléctrica, bajo y batería como base, aunque puede añadirse sintetizador/piano) al igual que el folk progresivo es una subcategoría del folk (instrumentos acústicos, guitarra acústica, vientos etc..).
> Básicamente añadir la etiqueta "progresivo" es especificar que la filosofía detrás de la composición busca salirse de las fórmulas y cánones del rock, pero intentando mantener la agradabilidad, y el catchiness de la experiencia. No se trata de expresionismo virtuoso puro, más en el estilo del Free-Jazz o del Avant-Garde, ni de forzar reglas no-convencionales porque si, al estilo del serialismo, si no de intentar crear canciones con sentido que lleven donde las anteriores no han llegado, pero echando mano de los recursos de la manera más creativa que se pueda. Lo que pasa que a veces parece gratuito hasta que no se escuchan muchas veces las piezas, requiere un esfuerzo intelectual. Por eso gusta tanto a los que son músicos o melómanos, y conocen el idioma, las fórmulas, e identifican cuando algo suena novedoso
> 
> - Compases rítmicos complejos y compuestos, más allá del 4/4 y el 3/4-6/8
> ...



Sobre la primera negrita: yo escuchaba Supertramp, la ELO, Mike Oldfield y encantado de la vida. Hasta que este tema:



me dio la mayor ostia de mi vida y ahi empezo todo.

Sobre la segunda negrita, ejem...

Hay que revisar las fuentes 

Y un inciso. Ese texto no pasa de ser algo escrito como muy tarde a finales de los 90. Anda que no ha cambiado el panorama.


----------



## Aristóteles (21 Oct 2022)

Me citas pero no acabo de entender lo de las negritas ni sé a qué te refieres con lo del texto escrito a final de los 90.

Por cierto, peazo disco el Breathless, aunque justamente la que pones no me gusta tanto como la que da nombre al album, Starlight Ride, You Make me Smile, e incluso Down in the Farmer. Y la mejor para mi que es Rainbow's End. no lo puse en la lista porqué no se considera un clásico si no uno de transición (Bardens estaba más fuera que dentro). Y tampoco tengo claro que sea tan Rock Progresivo como los 4 anteriores discos, tiene un sonido muy particular e inclasificable realmente, más de fusión funk/disco a la inglesa

Supertramp, la ELO, Mike Oldfield en realidad son muy de la onda progresiva, pero no sé si se pueden clasificar como Rock Progresivo, Supertramp es otro borderline como Pink Floyd, todavía menos experimental, aunque el Crime of the Century y sobretodo el Even in the Quietest Moments, ambos discazos, ah y parte del Breakfast in america, creo que se podrían llegar considerar Rock Progresivo


----------



## Berrón (21 Oct 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> El rock progresivo es una subcategoría del rock (instrumentación clásica con guitarra eléctrica, bajo y batería como base, aunque puede añadirse sintetizador/piano) al igual que el folk progresivo es una subcategoría del folk (instrumentos acústicos, guitarra acústica, vientos etc..).
> Básicamente añadir la etiqueta "progresivo" es especificar que la filosofía detrás de la composición busca salirse de las fórmulas y cánones del rock, pero intentando mantener la agradabilidad, y el catchiness de la experiencia. No se trata de expresionismo virtuoso puro, más en el estilo del Free-Jazz o del Avant-Garde, ni de forzar reglas no-convencionales porque si, al estilo del serialismo, si no de intentar crear canciones con sentido que lleven donde las anteriores no han llegado, pero echando mano de los recursos de la manera más creativa que se pueda. Lo que pasa que a veces parece gratuito hasta que no se escuchan muchas veces las piezas, requiere un esfuerzo intelectual. Por eso gusta tanto a los que son músicos o melómanos, y conocen el idioma, las fórmulas, e identifican cuando algo suena novedoso
> 
> - Compases rítmicos complejos y compuestos, más allá del 4/4 y el 3/4-6/8
> ...



Te olvidas del 5/4 




Y sin ser Rock progresivo, este temazo


----------



## zapatitos (21 Oct 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> El rock progresivo es una subcategoría del rock (instrumentación clásica con guitarra eléctrica, bajo y batería como base, aunque puede añadirse sintetizador/piano) al igual que el folk progresivo es una subcategoría del folk (instrumentos acústicos, guitarra acústica, vientos etc..).
> Básicamente añadir la etiqueta "progresivo" es especificar que la filosofía detrás de la composición busca salirse de las fórmulas y cánones del rock, pero intentando mantener la agradabilidad, y el catchiness de la experiencia. No se trata de expresionismo virtuoso puro, más en el estilo del Free-Jazz o del Avant-Garde, ni de forzar reglas no-convencionales porque si, al estilo del serialismo, si no de intentar crear canciones con sentido que lleven donde las anteriores no han llegado, pero echando mano de los recursos de la manera más creativa que se pueda. Lo que pasa que a veces parece gratuito hasta que no se escuchan muchas veces las piezas, requiere un esfuerzo intelectual. Por eso gusta tanto a los que son músicos o melómanos, y conocen el idioma, las fórmulas, e identifican cuando algo suena novedoso
> 
> - Compases rítmicos complejos y compuestos, más allá del 4/4 y el 3/4-6/8
> ...





Jodo como os complicais la existencia los progresivos 

Yo divido la música en dos géneros, la que me gusta y la que no...

Saludos.


----------



## Lake (21 Oct 2022)

Focus , enorme grupo de una musicalidad y sentido del humor incomparables . Fueron la creación de Thijs van Leer , músico de formación clásica que fusionó el rock con el clasicismo con destellos de virtuosismo de su excelso guitarrista Jan Akkerman , considerado uno de los mejores de la escena en aquellos años .




Su tema más famoso fue Hocus Pocus , con un humor y virtuosismo de primera ; seguro que os sonará a todos


----------



## Aristóteles (21 Oct 2022)

Focus fueron un poco los One Hit Wonder del progresivo. Pero el que mencionas y el primer disco también está muy bien

Otros grupos que no se consideran los más clásicos del género pero tuvieron discos míticos:
El Arbeit Macht Frei de Area, el Contaminazione de Il Rovescio della Medaglia, el Shamal de Gong... y de más modernos, el The Raven Who Refused to Sing de Steve Wilson está muy bien

De Folk Progresivo el Cinquieme Saison de Harmonium, el The Geese and The Ghost de Anthony Philips, los 3 primeros de Marco Antonio Araujo y una buena selección de los 4 discos de Gryphon es de lo mejor que se ha compuesto en el siglo XX para mi


----------



## Aristóteles (21 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Te olvidas del 5/4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dije más allá del "4/4 y del 3/4-6/8", es decir, todos los demás incluido el 5/4,
que es de hecho el más habitual de entre los complejos del progresivo me da la sensación, junto al 7/8 y el 7/4
Jethro Tull también es un buen ejemplo, mucho 5/4 (Living in the Past, etc..) y 10/8 (Thick as a Brick, etc..). El Take Five de Dave Bruebeck es el estándar.
Y Génesis es muy recurrente con el 7/8. El Selling England tiene un puñado. Y Money de Pink Floyd, que es técnicamente 21/8, por ser atresillado, pero se puede asumir como 7/4


----------



## Aristóteles (21 Oct 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Jodo como os complicais la existencia los progresivos
> 
> Yo divido la música en dos géneros, la que me gusta y la que no...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo también, pero a pesar que cualquier tío con 3 acordes y 0 puta idea de lo que está haciendo puede crear la canción del año para el cerebro de uno, entender porqué me gusta lo que me gusta y que hay detrás del arte musical, ayuda a saber buscar proactivamente sugerencias de lo que vale la pena escuchar para conseguir el siguiente enamoramiento.

Me debo haber escuchado la discografía prime entera de casi todas las bandas míticas del siglo XX (200? 300?, hay mśs de 30 grupos con más de 20 canciones que me gusten mucho para dimensionarlo, y me suele gustar 1 canción de cada 50 que escucho), me he hartado de pasarme horas durante años desubriendo mùsica, escuchando mierda y no-tan-mierda pero perdiendo la esperanza que se me pegue, media vida..
Llegados a este punto solo me interesan discos esotéricos, y como hay centenares de miles, el saber qué hay detrás ayuda, a por lo menos prever si tiene números gustarme. Por que lo que si puedo matematizar o racionalizar es buena parte de lo que no me gusta, y buena parte de lo que es probable que me guste. Que alguien sea fan del progresivo y lo identifique, suele ser un cribaje de alguien con suficiente bagaje musical para poder recomendar alguna perla. Lo que no significa que el tendero de la esquina no pueda hacerme descubrir mi disco favorito de la historia, pero la probabilidad respecto al otro perfil es infinitesima


----------



## superloki (21 Oct 2022)

De las primeras grabaciones que hicieron los imensos Gary Moore y Phil Lynott cuando empezaron en Skid Row. Son de 1969 y hay cuatro canciones... la primera cantada por Phil Lynott y la segunda y tercera por Gary Moore (toca la guitarra en todas). Es increíble pensar los derroteros que tomaron ambos escuchando estas canciones, pero se puede considerar rock progesivo "hippie" de los sesenta...


----------



## Lake (22 Oct 2022)

Soft machine , otro grupo puntero en los 70s .


De su disco Seven ( cuya portada alude a la neuromodulación ya en aquellos años , juzgen vds ) , esta pieza evocadora de otros mundos , realmente imaginativa 


Para su siguiente disco ficharon al monstruo de la guitarra Alan Holdsworth , que se la saca en este tema humillando a todos los guitarristas de la época


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Oct 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Me citas pero no acabo de entender lo de las negritas ni sé a qué te refieres con lo del texto escrito a final de los 90.
> 
> Por cierto, peazo disco el Breathless, aunque justamente la que pones no me gusta tanto como la que da nombre al album, Starlight Ride, You Make me Smile, e incluso Down in the Farmer. Y la mejor para mi que es Rainbow's End. no lo puse en la lista porqué no se considera un clásico si no uno de transición (Bardens estaba más fuera que dentro). Y tampoco tengo claro que sea tan Rock Progresivo como los 4 anteriores discos, tiene un sonido muy particular e inclasificable realmente, más de fusión funk/disco a la inglesa
> 
> Supertramp, la ELO, Mike Oldfield en realidad son muy de la onda progresiva, pero no sé si se pueden clasificar como Rock Progresivo, Supertramp es otro borderline como Pink Floyd, todavía menos experimental, aunque el Crime of the Century y sobretodo el Even in the Quietest Moments, ambos discazos, ah y parte del Breakfast in america, creo que se podrían llegar considerar Rock Progresivo



Son bandas "con aires de progresivo". Superrtramp sobre todo.
La negrita va porque Dream Theater es noventero. Su primer disco es el 89.

Y todo lo de Camel, incluso los ultimos discos, son UN PASOTE . Lo del tema que enlazo es porque fue una sorpresa en su momento (hablo de vinilos, empece por la cara B de casualidad) y ese tema me descubrio OTRO MUNDO (como ya he dicho)

Estaba escuchando ahora esto (en video de youtube):



La madre que los pario a los putos "abuelos" (sin acritud). A partir del min 22 es un... bufff


----------



## Aristóteles (22 Oct 2022)

Bueno, Dream Theater es un grupo creado en el 85, inicialmente con influencias 80, ya que seguían la estela del Rush 80ero, aunque hayan evolucionado mucho con el sonido
Su primera maqueta fue en el 86, pero sí, si nos ponemos puristas son más 90eros, de hecho, son más 00eros, porque excepto el images and Word, sus discos más mīticos son el Metropolis pt. 2 (99, aunque por tu misma regla de 3 debe considerarse ya de los 2000), Train of Thought, el Octavarium, y el Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence, todos ellos en los 2000.

Pero bueno, parece el caso de REM, que se puede identificar tanto como un grupo 80ero o 90ero (aunque tengan discos hasta el 201x)


----------



## Lake (22 Oct 2022)

No se si se puede catalogar de " progresiva" esta célebre actuación de Jeff Beck con un grupazo increíble , quizá su momento cumbre en la competitiva escena prog de los 70s 


El teclista con pinta de turcochino es Max Middleton , cerebro gris del Jeff Beck group , que aparece junto a Cozy Powell a la batería en este otro tema con Clem Clemson a la guitarra . Los 70s fueron la era dorada prog con multitud de grupos y artistas de gran calidad en la escena pirata .


----------



## Boaz (22 Oct 2022)

me quedo por aqui


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Oct 2022)

mañana a ver estos, espero que no le de un ictus a ninguno, que ya tienen una edad


----------



## thermoshit15 (24 Oct 2022)

El mejor prog de los últimos cincuenta años. De nada


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Nov 2022)

un cover progresivizado:



y otro mas:


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Yutuf lleno de canciones de medio pelo y esto con sólo 12M de visitas


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yutuf lleno de canciones de medio pelo y esto con sólo 12M de visitas



Esto no esta al alcance de la masa descerebrada. Es inevitable.

el "clasico":



Hay una "revision" del tema en un album completo de Fripp/Cross



Y un OT:




me ha sorprendido esta muchacha


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

ainnns que moriña.....



que me toque el gordo de Navidad para comprarme un Mellotron original


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

nos volvemos a los clasicos:





version 
video entrelazado, mas viejo que el ....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Son bandas "con aires de progresivo". Superrtramp sobre todo.
> La negrita va porque Dream Theater es noventero. Su primer disco es el 89.
> 
> Y todo lo de Camel, incluso los ultimos discos, son UN PASOTE . Lo del tema que enlazo es porque fue una sorpresa en su momento (hablo de vinilos, empece por la cara B de casualidad) y ese tema me descubrio OTRO MUNDO (como ya he dicho)
> ...



El minuto 22 no sé, bien, pero a partir del minuto 35 entre el guitarra y el de la batería???????
Qué cojones es eso? Que puta maravilla.

Minuto 44 ...


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El minuto 22 no sé, bien, pero a partir del minuto 35 entre el guitarra y el de la batería???????
> Qué cojones es eso? Que puta maravilla.
> 
> Minuto 44 ...



Valentyne Suite



(anda por aqui metido)

Y el dia que escuches esto con cascos balanceados se te caeran los cojones



de postre...




MInuto 44: Lost Angeles


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Valentyne Suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que me lo estaba oyendo y bueno, lo del minuto 22, sí, muy bien, pero luego he oído eso en el 30 y pico, y cuando me he acordado de escribir ha entrado el trozo con el fanegas cantando, y ghoder.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que me lo estaba oyendo y bueno, lo del minuto 22, sí, muy bien, pero luego he oído eso en el 30 y pico, y cuando me he acordado de escribir ha entrado el trozo con el fanegas cantando, y ghoder.




el fanegas esta cantando con 83 tacos


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

el bigoton de las teclas en el primero y los vientos en el segundo es el señor autor de esto


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

LO de los Buggles en Yes siempre fue un WTF!!!, pero el Drama es una album cojonudo:

 

con esta pequeña joya:



y su reversion:


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

pacagarsepatasabajo

40 años escuchandola y se me sigue erizando la piel

Bueno, mas. Desde que me regalaron el vinilo siendo imberbe el el 79


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (4 Dic 2022)

coño, KC haciendo covers..


----------



## Aristóteles (5 Dic 2022)

La más progresiva. de Extremoduro/Robe (sin contar La Ley Innata y el Mayéutica) para mi es esta: 

A parte de los 9 munutazos, la. cancion como cambia a partir del minuto 4, es la polla

Desde el inicio ya hacían cosas asi (Extremaydura, el Pedrá...)


----------



## Ginko (7 Dic 2022)

O estoy en pleno efecto Mandela o jurwria que ví en la últimas página del hilo la referencia a un músico brasileño de rock progresivo que murió de un derrame cerebral en 1985, eso lo chequé después, pero hora no encuentro esos mensajes, alguien podría indicarme cómo se llamaba.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Dic 2022)

De e de heztado de avlando con Péter Pejtsik de After Crying y me de a de dicho que de heztán de terminando de gravar su nuebo disco, 'Ecce Homo'.

Haquí hun hadelanto:


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> La más progresiva. de Extremoduro/Robe (sin contar La Ley Innata y el Mayéutica) para mi es esta:
> 
> A parte de los 9 munutazos, la. cancion como cambia *a partir del minuto 4, es la polla*
> 
> Desde el inicio ya hacían cosas asi (Extremaydura, el Pedrá...)



Bruuuutal


YO los he descubierto realmente con esta cancion.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Bruuuutal
> 
> 
> YO los he descubierto realmente con esta cancion.




Y con esta del mismo disco (y alguna mas) me cago ya


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aristóteles (8 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> O estoy en pleno efecto Mandela o jurwria que ví en la últimas página del hilo la referencia a un músico brasileño de rock progresivo que murió de un derrame cerebral en 1985, eso lo chequé después, pero hora no encuentro esos mensajes, alguien podría indicarme cómo se llamaba.



Marco Antonio Araujo
Es el genio musical más desconocido, y en mi opinión infravalorado de la historia




(Mis favoritas son la 3era del primero y la penúltima del segundo)


----------



## Aristóteles (8 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y con esta del mismo disco (y alguna mas) me cago ya



De ese disco mis favoritas son ¡Qué borde era mi valle! y Mi Voluntad
Pero no está ni entre los 5 más miticos de Robe. Realmente el tío es superprolífico, tiene decenas de buenas canciones
Como discos, La Ley Innata y el Mayéutica son los de culto. Luego está el que realmente los catapultó, Agila, a pesar que llevaban bastante tiempo haciendo buena mierda, y el que realmente los hizo de masas, el Yo, Minoría Absoluta.

Tengo un amigo melómano Argentino que se enganchó al oirlos poco después de venirse a vivir y explorar el panorama nacional, y me dijo que flipó con dos cosas. Primero que exista un grupo a este nivel de popularidad donde cada disco es mejor que el anterior, que es lo contrario de lo que le sucede al 99% de los músicos, y segundo, que existan discos votados los mejores de la historia del país en los 2000, (lo decía por La Ley Innata, de 2007, que aparece en los rankings modernos siempre arriba de todo), porque para el, disco top era sinónimo de los 60-80 (por ejemplo, para mi, el mejor de la historia argentina es el Artaud de Spinetta)

Si quieres entrar en el grupo, lo mejor es Grandes éxitos y fracasos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre + La Ley Innata + Mayéutica (que es la 2a parte de La Ley Innata, pero editado en solitario como Robe, acompañado de musicazos extremeńos, que es la banda actual). Si quieres nombres de canciones mīticas (lo digo porque hay muchísimo material para perderse): Extremoduro - Música, videos, estadísticas y fotos | Last.fm


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Dic 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> De ese disco mis favoritas son ¡Qué borde era mi valle! y Mi Voluntad
> Pero no está ni entre los 5 más miticos de Robe. Realmente el tío es superprolífico, tiene decenas de buenas canciones
> Como discos, La Ley Innata y el Mayéutica son los de culto. Luego está el que realmente los catapultó, Agila, a pesar que llevaban bastante tiempo haciendo buena mierda, y el que realmente los hizo de masas, el Yo, Minoría Absoluta.
> 
> ...




Gracias, Le Ley Innata y Mayeutica los tengo ya machacadisimos. Cojonudos.

El Artaud es de Pescado Rabioso o algo asi? Una portada verde?


----------



## Aristóteles (10 Dic 2022)

Si, ese mismo


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ulla (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (25 Dic 2022)

Discaso


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (26 Dic 2022)

Pues no lo hacian mal los The Buggles en Yes



un disco menospreciado el Drama


----------



## otroyomismo (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ulla (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## otroyomismo (5 Ene 2023)

Un precioso regalo de reyes...



encontrado hoy de casualidad, brutal


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ene 2023)




----------

